# Mac or pc?!



## hottyhoo2012

As a new small business owner im undicided as to what kind of computer i should run i hear everyone tell me go with a pc its more affordable and it is compatable with everything,, but on the other hand the macs seem to be a really nice computer i have an iphone and ipad and alot of times when im on the site i will use them to take pics take notes reminders i also like the fact that every thing is linked with one another so say when i get home from the job i dont need to sit on my pc and re-type or upload any images into my comp. because its already there!!so in a way its kind of like haveing your very own secratary which in my honest opinion is great!! 

Any advice on this topic would be great im in dier need of a new computer and am in the market for something very soon!! Thanks for any input i appreciate it very much!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Wooohoooo aint had pc vs mac debate for a while.

Mac = over priced, form over function, low specs, not easy to upgrade.

PC = Prices from cheap to exspensive but you get what you pay for, loads of function, high specs, easy to upgrade


----------



## jlsconstruction

Mac no doubt. Plus you won't have to replace them every 3 to 4 years.
If you want you can run half of it off of windows. Solving your problem with any software that mac doesn't support.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> Mac no doubt. Plus you won't have to replace them every 3 to 4 years.
> If you want you can run half of it off of windows. Solving your problem with any software that mac doesn't support.


You have it the wrong way around. Macs lifespans are vastly shorter than PC's. They don't upgrade no where near as cheaply or easily as PC's so people normally sell them early to get the machines with more power because they come with pretty low specs for their price to begin with. Spend the same money as you do on a pc as a Mac and you will have a badass system that will have 2-3 times the lifespan of the Mac.


----------



## Oconomowoc

A MAC is cheaper. The resale value on my $1,100 pc is about $30 bucks. Look at the resale on a MAC. It's more than theory, articles have been written on this fact.

Much of the hatred of MAC's are from people who are too cheap to open the wallet up and let the moths out so they spend a lifetime protecting themselves and how they spent money on a product that's worthless 24 hours after they buy it.

Go and visit any publishing or graphics company and you will see MAC's for a reason. Ask them why they like it.

Then go visit a Apple store and spend an hour using one. They sell themselves. Don't take my opinion, physically go out and use one.

I kick myself for buying a new PC last year. Between viruses and the stupid windows platform I'm done, never again. All my friends have MAC's and they just don't have the issues. Live and learn, my PC days are over.


Ok......let the fighting begin.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Mac.......no doubt. Once you go Mac...you'll never go back!

If you are not a programmer or don't want to spend hours deciphering EXE: path interruptions (whateva that means) go with the Mac.

So easy. Never had a "bug". Barely ever have to go to the Help menu. Everything just seems "logical". 

I have a hard enough time keeping up with all the other chit in my life....my Mac allows me to do my business and personal stuff without learning code.

But I am computer-hostile...not computer-friendly. For me, it was an awakening. I have a Mac Book, Ipad, Ipod......all seamless.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I sold my 8 year old iMac for 400 bucks. About half of what I paid for it. And recently got the new 27" iMac that will run circles around any pc. Paid 2700 for it. I also got a hp lap top a year and a half ago. And my old iMac was faster then it was right out of the box. I recently replaced it for a MacBook after it practically blew up. But I'm all about android phones, never liked the iphone


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

I was a PC user since I started using computers. 5 years ago I bought an iMac (still using it). Why didn't I do it sooner. Unused to reformat my PC like every 3 months it seemed.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> A MAC is cheaper. The resale value on my $1,100 pc is about $30 bucks. Look at the resale on a MAC. It's more than theory, articles have been written on this fact.
> 
> Much of the hatred of MAC's are from people who are too cheap to open the wallet up and let the moths out so they spend a lifetime protecting themselves and how they spent money on a product that's worthless 24 hours after they buy it.
> 
> Go and visit any publishing or graphics company and you will see MAC's for a reason. Ask them why they like it.
> 
> Then go visit a Apple store and spend an hour using one. They sell themselves. Don't take my opinion, physically go out and use one.
> 
> I kick myself for buying a new PC last year. Between viruses and the stupid windows platform I'm done, never again. All my friends have MAC's and they just don't have the issues. Live and learn, my PC days are over.
> 
> 
> Ok......let the fighting begin.


Your making the mistake of compairing a low end dell to a Mac. The components in Macs are at most mid level components. If you built a pc with the same exact components as the Mac it would be about 1/3rd the price. I have owned some very nice high end rigs in my time. Many of them I sold after 5 years for not much less than the component costs. My current pc is 5 years old and still able to run max res on almost any game on 3 screens. Good luck even finding a new Mac that could do that let alone one 5 years old. 

Also it's a myth about company's using macs for graphic intensive work. That was made up by the same people who said apple invented the mp3 player, the mouse, the touch screen etc etc

The systems they use are normally SGI systems. Basicly a very powerful PC with hundreds to thousands of cores. 

A Mac is also no better with graphic design that pc's either. Pc's can be setup to hold vastly more ram and more CPU power. You may see macs in some hipster office where they design post cards and make websites but they ain't no super computer like a pc can be. 

I really could understand Mac pricing if they put high end kit into the high end price machines they make but you gain nothing buy paying the extra for a mac. You want a powerful machine then spend that money on a pc. If you really want to run OSX which I doubt the majority of people do then run it virtually on the PC.


----------



## Oconomowoc

When you see the Geek Squad beetle burning rubber through the neighborhood you can bet they are headed to fix another PC. Lol


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> Your making the mistake of compairing a low end dell to a Mac. The components in Macs are at most mid level components. If you built a pc with the same exact components as the Mac it would be about 1/3rd the price. I have owned some very nice high end rigs in my time. Many of them I sold after 5 years for not much less than the component costs. My current pc is 5 years old and still able to run max res on almost any game on 3 screens. Good luck even finding a new Mac that could do that let alone one 5 years old.
> 
> Also it's a myth about company's using macs for graphic intensive work. That was made up by the same people who said apple invented the mp3 player, the mouse, the touch screen etc etc
> 
> The systems they use are normally SGI systems. Basicly a very powerful PC with hundreds to thousands of cores.
> 
> A Mac is also no better with graphic design that pc's either. Pc's can be setup to hold vastly more ram and more CPU power. You may see macs in some hipster office where they design post cards and make websites but they ain't no super computer like a pc can be.
> 
> I really could understand Mac pricing if they put high end kit into the high end price machines they make but you gain nothing buy paying the extra for a mac. You want a powerful machine then spend that money on a pc. If you really want to run OSX which I doubt the majority of people do then run it virtually on the PC.


You don't need to sell me on this, honestly, my mind is made up. 

To the OP. Seriously, walk in to any graphics or publishing company and look what you see on the desks. To hell with opinions, seek out the truth.


----------



## jlsconstruction

So wait, now we have to build our pc to be better.... And I thought we were talking about a company computer. Not playing video games


----------



## srwcontracting

I've been a loyal PC buyer for all my life. And I've finally had enough!
Getting a Mac soon. at least twice a year there's some kind of major problem. I just want the damn thing to work like this iPhone!


----------



## Oconomowoc

jlsconstruction said:


> So wait, now we have to build our pc to be better.... And I thought we were talking about a company computer. Not playing video games


Lol, that's exactly right. Pc guys must really like busting open a computer. I swear, you'd think they're Matthew Broderick from the movie 'War Games' or something. 

If you want to run a business, enjoy life and play with the kids then buy a MAC. 

If you want to build shelves and stock motherboards and parts and hide out in the basement working on your computer than buy a pc.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

No you dont have to build your own PC. I choose to build my own because its a little cheaper than having a company build it and i can run what ever brand of components i like. 

What gets me is a person who goes and buys a mac will spend $2000 on a mac yet they complain about their pc they spent $800 on. perhaps if you spent $2000 on a pc you would have got a good quality system. Comparing a low end budget box to a mid range mac is silly. 

Same as when ever you see a comparison between a mac and pc they always put a old beater up against the mac lol

I just thought that some of you guys with macs might not be able to run 3Dmark11 so you may have to use 3dmark06. 

You could use novabench if your mac aint high enough spec to run either 3dmark

heres novabench http://novabench.com/download.php


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> Lol, that's exactly right. Pc guys must really like busting open a computer. I swear, you'd think they're Matthew Broderick from the movie 'War Games' or something.
> 
> If you want to run a business, enjoy life and play with the kids then buy a MAC.
> 
> If you want to build shelves and stock motherboards and parts and hide out in the basement working on your computer than buy a pc.


Not one crash or issue with my pc in 5 years. Whats that tell you. I know im not lucky as my last 5 builds were the same.


----------



## Dustincoc

I say build a PC and load some flavor of Linux on it. Macs use a bunch of code out of Linux so their just about the same, reliability wise. You can also run a lot of windows programs on a Linux machine with WINE and a lot of Linux software is free.

Of course, If your a total newbie to computers, Linux may be a bit to complicated. Although some schools are starting kids with Linux in kindergarten since its so easy to learn.


----------



## shanekw1

Aside from design/CAD work, a Pentium @ 133 mhz will do most any day to day business functions perfectly fine.


----------



## hottyhoo2012

wow didnt relize there was this much controversy with mac and pc!! i was already leaning tward the new imac and from what i've been reading i think i might just go buy one..mac's are deff very User firendly! and for what i do for work,(utility work, excavation) i think it would make a great addition to the bussiness!! Thanks for the posts and keep all the great info comming im intrested to read it all!!


----------



## jlsconstruction

Haha this is a joke right.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Here's my baby


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> Here's my baby
> 
> View attachment 85950


lol what a pile of :whistling

heres mine


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Come on then guys lets see your Novabench scores. This is a basic program to run so the macs should be able to run this.

Heres mine. Im currnetly running 3 monitors so im probably short by about 100 or so points.


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> Not one crash or issue with my pc in 5 years. Whats that tell you. I know im not lucky as my last 5 builds were the same.


Of course YOURS didn't crash, I'm sure your experience is industry wide.

All that mumbo jumbo your talking about nova this that and the other thing tells me something too. Pc guys are always knowledgeable on parts, come on, that's pretty funny.

I don't want know or care how to fix my pc, I'd rather push the button and and do my thing. Apple products do just that.

I use to think it would be neat to build a computer but after listening to my kids yell across the room "Dad, the computer won't print again and there's some weird message that keeps popping up" a thousand times now, I'm done. 

As far as the money $2000 vs $800. Well, why on Gods green earth would a $800 computer be bad. That's total bs and you know it. And that explains to the "T" what I'm talking about. 

"Oh, you have problems with your pc? Hmmm, you should rip this out, put this in, buy this online, visit radio shack, download this, do that do this do that do this........."

Sorry, I'm getting to old for this schit. Call me old fashioned but when I spend money I expect schit to work. Period. I don't want to make a career out of changing motherboards and downloading some crap that some maker of some part that was stuck in to my computer screwed up on.

No thanks.


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> lol what a pile of :whistling
> 
> heres mine


I'll admit, that does look cool.

How about a close up shot of the toys on the shelf? Those look even cooler.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> Of course YOURS didn't crash, I'm sure your experience is industry wide.
> 
> All that mumbo jumbo your talking about nova this that and the other thing tells me something too. Pc guys are always knowledgeable on parts, come on, that's pretty funny.
> 
> I don't want know or care how to fix my pc, I'd rather push the button and and do my thing. Apple products do just that.
> 
> I use to think it would be neat to build a computer but after listening to my kids yell across the room "Dad, the computer won't print again and there's some weird message that keeps popping up" a thousand times now, I'm done.
> 
> As far as the money $2000 vs $800. Well, why on Gods green earth would a $800 computer be bad. That's total bs and you know it. And that explains to the "T" what I'm talking about.
> 
> "Oh, you have problems with your pc? Hmmm, you should rip this out, put this in, buy this online, visit radio shack, download this, do that do this do that do this........."
> 
> Sorry, I'm getting to old for this schit. Call me old fashioned but when I spend money I expect schit to work. Period. I don't want to make a career out of changing motherboards and downloading some crap that some maker of some part that was stuck in to my computer screwed up on.
> 
> No thanks.


 

Well come on then run novabench. I have a 5 year old pc so you should easy beat me. I also only have 8GB of ram currently. 

You do know theres numerous companys out there who build high end machines. You dont have to build them your self. Like most things in life the more you pay the less problems you have. Same goes for construction. The problem is Apple charge like they are the best quality yet perform like they are run of the mill.

I also own apple products by the way. 3 routers, 2 ipads and 2 iphones. You wont ever catch me with a rebranded pc called a mac lol


----------



## ArtisanRemod

I know little about computers. That being said, My Iphone and Macbook Pro perform flawlessly.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

ArtisanRemod said:


> I know little about computers. That being said, My Iphone and Macbook Pro perform flawlessly.


i wish ours did. I have to run 3 Apple routers to cover the same area as 1 belkin router. My ipad crashes about every 10 mins because webpages have too much content. My iphone camera has to be turned on 10x before the app stays open. It will crash when i try to answer a call. i wont even go into the 100 other issues i have with the ipads and iphones. I have fixed a few me self though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

come on then who with a mac is gonna run novabench?

Put ya moneys where's ya mouths is :laughing:

http://novabench.com/download.php


----------



## shanekw1

BCConstruction said:


> come on then who with a mac is gonna run novabench?
> 
> Put ya moneys where's ya mouths is :laughing:
> 
> http://novabench.com/download.php


I don't have a mac.

I ran it.

I'm not telling my score.:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

sooooo........


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

shanekw1 said:


> I don't have a mac.
> 
> I ran it.
> 
> I'm not telling my score.:laughing:


well im sure you didnt spend $2k+ on your setup either.

The mac users all gone missing now they have to back up there claims of them being better lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> sooooo........


At last someone posted. So lets have the system details

Age
Model
Cost

we need a comparison here show we can show the mac users that their shiney new MAC that cost them $2000+ can hardly hold its own against a 5 year old $900 PC


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> well im sure you didnt spend $2k+ on your setup either.
> 
> The mac users all gone missing now they have to back up there claims of them being better lol


People who own MAC's don't need to prove anything, they're busy doing other fun things. Lol

Ahhh, gotta love these debates. Never a dull moment.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> People who own MAC's don't need to prove anything, they're busy doing other fun things. Lol
> 
> Ahhh, gotta love these debates. Never a dull moment.


Im only asking you to back up your claims. From what i have seen so far im running a 5 year old PC which cost me about $900 back then and im running 3 monitors so my scores a little bit lower than it would be with one monitor running. yet im up there with a top of the range MAC with a I7 CPU thats vastly more powerful than mine in every way and form. 

This is my point about macs dont give you a great bang for your buck. These pc's can be bought for $500 all day long this age.


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> Im only asking you to back up your claims. From what i have seen so far im running a 5 year old PC which cost me about $900 back then and im running 3 monitors so my scores a little bit lower than it would be with one monitor running. yet im up there with a top of the range MAC with a I7 CPU thats vastly more powerful than mine in every way and form.
> 
> This is my point about macs dont give you a great bang for your buck. These pc's can be bought for $500 all day long this age.


The point your missing is they are sill a giant POS that's worth about $50. 

People with MAC's just don't have the issues. Every person I have known (real world not imaginary internet people) who switched never ever EVER would go back. Did I say EVER. There's a reason why people who have owned pc's for 20 plus years make the switch.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I really don't know what this proves. But the way i look at it I'm winning.


----------



## RobertCDF

I'm pc all the way... However I usually recommend mac to the general masses, the general masses that can't really think or do anything for themselves, it's usually a good fit. So if you don't know anything buy a mac.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> The point your missing is they are sill a giant POS that's worth about $50.
> 
> People with MAC's just don't have the issues. Every person I have known (real world not imaginary internet people) who switched never ever EVER would go back. Did I say EVER. There's a reason why people who have owned pc's for 20 plus years make the switch.


Everyone I know who switched from PC to MAC owned a $500 POS Packard bell, gateway, dell etc etc and I agree they are crap. Most of them ain't even powerful enough to run the OS previous to what they are bundled with. But when you pay the kind of money you pay for a Mac you get into the ultra high end of kit with PC's. You do know a Mac inside runs exactly the same hardware as any of does right. Same CPU's same, graphics cards, same ram, same hard drives, same motherboards etc etc that's why OSX runs on a PC. 

My PC is a perfect example. My PC could have been bought through a company for $1200 5 years ago. Yet that same PC is still running with a new MAC with a Core I7 which I would have a guess was in the $1800-$2000 range. PC's lifespans are more than double MAC's before they are not worth using anymore.


----------



## Oconomowoc

RobertCDF said:


> can't really think or do anything for themselves


Yeah, MAC people can't do for anything for themselves. Idiots buy premium products while smart people buy cheap pc's? 

This is like bizzaro world here lately. Everything is backwards.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> I really don't know what this proves. But the way i look at it I'm winning.


Winning at what? Your Mac is struggling to match a PC that's 5+ years old that's running vastly more monitors and software. Which proves my point that Macs are over priced power performing systems compaired to PC's. Your Mac should have blown my score away by at least double the score. Most PC's are in the 3000 range currently.


----------



## 91782

jlsconstruction said:


> I really don't know what this proves. But the way i look at it I'm winning.


LOL! Now you can be l33t and put it in your sig like all the k3wl script kiddie hax0rs.

This means you will get reps an status bro and find favor on the WoW and Assanine Creed boards.

You may not know how to balance your checkbook with QuickBooks, or make a new entry in a CRM app, but you got RANK d3wd!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> Yeah, MAC people can't do for anything for themselves. Idiots buy premium products while smart people buy cheap pc's?
> 
> This is like bizzaro world here lately. Everything is backwards.


He's kind of correct. Mac systems stop people who dnt knowmwhatbthey are doing from messing things up. Just like the iPhone and iPad they dumb the system down and keep it simple so people can't mess them up. The issue then is you have a system that is locked down so badly that you can't mod it or customize it to do anything. Your stuck with what they gave you. Which is why people jailbreak apple products. It makes them do what they should have done from the start. 

I'm sure your not stupid but you did get sucked into the Apple hype. Millions have so don't be upset :thumbsup:

I won't lie though. If Apple made a system which was as powerful as a PC for the same money as a PC I would prob buy one. It would also need to come in black though. 

I doubt that day will ever come though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SmallTownGuy said:


> LOL! Now you can be l33t and put it in your sig like all the k3wl script kiddie hax0rs.
> 
> This means you will get reps an status bro and find favor on the WoW and Assanine Creed boards.
> 
> You may not know how to balance your checkbook with QuickBooks, or make a new entry in a CRM app, but you got RANK d3wd!


Won't get many reps with that score. 5 years ago maybe :laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc

Why is it everybody thinks they deserve a premium price in construction because they claim a premium product but when MAC demands a premium for it's product all of a sudden a cheap POS pc is suddenly better? Lol

I mean, this is 2013. Information is readily available in about 2 clicks of a mouse. If a MAC isn't worth the money people wouldn't pay it. Most people are very carefully what they spend money on. If it wasn't worth it they wouldn't buy it. Likewise, the reason a $900 pc is worth $900 is because well, it's not worth a penny more. Actually, a used $900 pc isn't worth more than $100 for that matter. It's just not.


----------



## RobertCDF

Oconomowoc said:


> Why is it everybody thinks they deserve a premium price in construction because they claim a premium product but when MAC demands a premium for it's product all of a sudden a cheap POS pc is suddenly better? Lol
> 
> I mean, this is 2013. Information is readily available in about 2 clicks of a mouse. If a MAC isn't worth the money people wouldn't pay it. Most people are very carefully what they spend money on. If it wasn't worth it they wouldn't buy it. Likewise, the reason a $900 pc is worth $900 is because well, it's not worth a penny more. Actually, a used $900 pc isn't worth more than $100 for that matter. It's just not.


Really?? You're going to try that argument? People are sheep and buy iphones because everyone else is, do a search there are many FAR better phones available than the iphone. 

It's also proven that they are mediocre hardware for a premium price.


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> He's kind of correct. Mac systems stop people who dnt knowmwhatbthey are doing from messing things up. Just like the iPhone and iPad they dumb the system down and keep it simple so people can't mess them up. The issue then is you have a system that is locked down so badly that you can't mod it or customize it to do anything. Your stuck with what they gave you. Which is why people jailbreak apple products. It makes them do what they should have done from the start.
> 
> I'm sure your not stupid but you did get sucked into the Apple hype. Millions have so don't be upset :thumbsup:
> 
> I won't lie though. If Apple made a system which was as powerful as a PC for the same money as a PC I would prob buy one. It would also need to come in black though.
> 
> I doubt that day will ever come though.


You think it's hype, it's not hype. Pc people just call it that to justify what they do. 

What you fail to understand is most people do NOT WANT to work on computers. They want to buy it and use it with no issues. It's a tool, I don't want to work on tools I just need them work so I can do other things with my life. It's just a computer, it's not some life passion. Buy it, use it, move on!

That's it, it's not complicated.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> Why is it everybody thinks they deserve a premium price in construction because they claim a premium product but when MAC demands a premium for it's product all of a sudden a cheap POS pc is suddenly better? Lol
> 
> I mean, this is 2013. Information is readily available in about 2 clicks of a mouse. If a MAC isn't worth the money people wouldn't pay it. Most people are very carefully what they spend money on. If it wasn't worth it they wouldn't buy it. Likewise, the reason a $900 pc is worth $900 is because well, it's not worth a penny more. Actually, a used $900 pc isn't worth more than $100 for that matter. It's just not.



You know as well as I do they have a cult following. They could release the iPhone 3 and call it the iPhone 6s and it would still sell in the millions. 

I'm not saying they are **** either. They are just mid range at high end prices. My PC would be a low range PC these days. Yet a high end Mac only just beats it in performance. That's the issue have with them. For $2k you can buy a very nice PC. Which would have 2-3x the performance of a $2k Mac. That's my problem with them. They have always been form over function.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> You think it's hype, it's not hype. Pc people just call it that to justify what they do.
> 
> What you fail to understand is most people do NOT WANT to work on computers. They want to buy it and use it with no issues. It's a tool, I don't want to work on tools I just need them work so I can do other things with my life. It's just a computer, it's not some life passion. Buy it, use it, move on!
> 
> That's it, it's not complicated.


But I never work on my PC. The only thing I have done is blow the dust out of it 2x in 5 years. My pc has not crashed ever since i built it and never had a virus either. 

But my PC is a quality PC so it shouldnt have issues.


----------



## Oconomowoc

RobertCDF said:


> Really?? You're going to try that argument? People are sheep and buy iphones because everyone else is, do a search there are many FAR better phones available than the iphone.
> 
> It's also proven that they are mediocre hardware for a premium price.


I have an android so let's not get into that. 

It cracks me up how non-pc people HATE Apple stuff with a vengeance. Apple people get accused of buying into the hype but Apple folks are never the ones to really bother arguing. Non-pc people just keep on flinging mud. It's really bizarre how that always happens.

On the PC debate, most people don't care about which is faster or which has better ram or whatever. People mostly care about problems. Pc's have many problems. And of course don't forget about stupid products from Microsoft like 'word'. It's garbage. The whole PC thing sucks. I don't own a MAC but I will. My PC is a year old and it's nothing but issues......... constantly. Most of my friends now have MAC's and they just don't have problems, in fact they are blown away at the difference. How do you explain that? How do you explain the reaction people have after 20 years of dealing with pc's. People don't make this up. They spend hard earned money on this crap. 

Apple might have a certain mystique about it as it concerns the young crowd but not adults. Most adults don't care about trendy high school decision making, they make decisions based on experience.

Oh well, buy what you want. In the end it doesn't matter, it's just a dam computer.


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> But I never work on my PC. The only thing I have done is blow the dust out of it 2x in 5 years. My pc has not crashed ever since i built it and never had a virus either.
> 
> But my PC is a quality PC so it shouldnt have issues.


Your specific experience is different than the general population. The Geek Squad was invented for a reason.


----------



## RobertCDF

Mac never has problems??? Thats a good joke... Why do they have a dummies book about them... http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-find-help-for-your-mac-problems.html


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> Won't get many reps with that score. 5 years ago maybe :laughing:


 Whats ironic is that you were just bragging about yours, and every time you get proved wrong you change your story. So if my mac is a pos then yours must be a pos. It makes sense for you to run a pc to play your little video games, but for the average person all they need to do it check emails, serf the internet, listen to music, and in our case print contracts/ bids, and keep our books. I'd tell you to buy an xbox but you'd argue with me that ps3's are better. Just like you do with your ford when ever anything comes up about chevy or dodge. 
Your little test honestly means nothing seeing i ran it again after i emptied my trash and got another 14 points. Imagine if I uninstalled everything I don't use on it.
Your statement saying that a pc will outlast a mac 2 to 3 times is a joke. if you get 5 years from a pc you're doing pretty good. where i have never meet anyone who's mac didn't make it to and well beyond 5 years. 
Some people aren't worth talking to, but to the op go with the mac. you won't have any problems ever.


unsubscribed :thumbup:


----------



## PatsPainting

Oconomowoc said:


> Your specific experience is different than the general population. The Geek Squad was invented for a reason.


Yep - when they saw all the other fookers out there ripping people off and making huge bucks for not fixing anything. They decided to jump on board.

Pat


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> I have an android so let's not get into that.
> 
> It cracks me up how non-pc people HATE Apple stuff with a vengeance. Apple people get accused of buying into the hype but Apple folks are never the ones to really bother arguing. Non-pc people just keep on flinging mud. It's really bizarre how that always happens.
> 
> On the PC debate, most people don't care about which is faster or which has better ram or whatever. People mostly care about problems. Pc's have many problems. And of course don't forget about stupid products from Microsoft like 'word'. It's garbage. The whole PC thing sucks. I don't own a MAC but I will. My PC is a year old and it's nothing but issues......... constantly. Most of my friends now have MAC's and they just don't have problems, in fact they are blown away at the difference. How do you explain that? How do you explain the reaction people have after 20 years of dealing with pc's. People don't make this up. They spend hard earned money on this crap.
> 
> Apple might have a certain mystique about it as it concerns the young crowd but not adults. Most adults don't care about trendy high school decision making, they make decisions based on experience.
> 
> Oh well, buy what you want. In the end it doesn't matter, it's just a dam computer.


As I said a Mac is a PC. It's made with the exact components PC's are. You can even run OSX on a PC. Yet the PC costs as much as 1/3rd less. This is the point we are getting across. You are paying all that money for the logo. 

Apple went out of their way to shut down the company's selling PC's with OSX already installed. These PC's were blowing the Macs away in benchmarks and Apple didn't want people figuring out their systems are just standard PC's yet with a extremely high price tag.

It's still possible to run OSX on a PC but Apple have made it hard to do. 

I use to run OSX on my PC. I didn't like it at all so removed it a few months later. 

Geeks like my self just like to wind the apple fanboys up because they dont really know what they have. They believe everything Apple says. Even to this day my mate will not have it that Apple didn't invent the MP3 player. No matter how much proof you show him he won't have it. 

Nothing against you or othe Mac users. We just like to put them straight about the myths that go around about Apple stuff. 

There's just so much misinformation from the fanboys it's unreal sometimes.


----------



## RobertCDF

BCConstruction said:


> Even to this day my mate will not have it that Apple didn't invent the MP3 player. No matter how much proof you show him he won't have it.


I still have the Diamond RIO PMP300 if you wanted to show it to him for proof, it had an AMAZING 32MB of storage... Still works great, I must have bought it 13-14 years ago.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> Whats ironic is that you were just bragging about yours, and every time you get proved wrong you change your story. So if my mac is a pos then yours must be a pos. It makes sense for you to run a pc to play your little video games, but for the average person all they need to do it check emails, serf the internet, listen to music, and in our case print contracts/ bids, and keep our books. I'd tell you to buy an xbox but you'd argue with me that ps3's are better. Just like you do with your ford when ever anything comes up about chevy or dodge.
> Your little test honestly means nothing seeing i ran it again after i emptied my trash and got another 14 points. Imagine if I uninstalled everything I don't use on it.
> Your statement saying that a pc will outlast a mac 2 to 3 times is a joke. if you get 5 years from a pc you're doing pretty good. where i have never meet anyone who's mac didn't make it to and well beyond 5 years.
> Some people aren't worth talking to, but to the op go with the mac. you won't have any problems ever.
> 
> 
> unsubscribed :thumbup:


Yeah I brag about my PC. It works well for its age. I could overlock the ram and GPU but currently I don't need to. Perhaps in a couple years when I need more performance then I may. I would be pissed off as well if I had paid that much for a Mac that could only just run as well as a 5 year old PC that costs 4x less :laughing:

I already own a PS3 and a Xbox both are good but both are priced the same. 

Well yes my PC will last 2-3x as long as your Mac. It's currently the same performance as yours so if you get 5 more years then so can I. I could gain another 5 after that by swapping out my Mb, CPU and Ram for $500 and still have a very fast PC that would leave a brand new Mac in the dust.

And yes Ford is better than Chevy and Dodge. It's the reason I bought Ford.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

RobertCDF said:


> I still have the Diamond RIO PMP300 if you wanted to show it to him for proof, it had an AMAZING 32MB of storage... Still works great, I must have bought it 13-14 years ago.


He even watched a show about it once. He said they were full of crap. He also thinks they invented the mouse and the hard drive among 100 other things. 

He is a rabid fanboy though. He is as extreme as they come. He even said my iPhone couldn't have more icons than his iPhone 5 because his screen is bigger lol. Even though he counted my icons on my iPhone 4s and I had one more lol


----------



## PatsPainting

BCConstruction said:


> And yes Ford is better than Chevy and Dodge. It's the reason I bought Ford.


Everything you said up till that point was ok, now I have to doubt everything you say due to that last line. Ford - come on, nothing but junk there.

Pat


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PatsPainting said:


> Everything you said up till that point was ok, now I have to doubt everything you say due to that last line. Ford - come on, nothing but junk there.
> 
> Pat


Trust me I spent 9 months researching what was better. Had no budget either and never owned one of the truck brands before. I was as unbiased as they come when I moved from the UK. 

In order of what I wanted at first was 

Nissan
Toyota
GM
Chevy
Ford
Dodge

After the research it was

Ford
GM
Chevy
Toyota
Nissan
Dodge


There was nothing I could fault with the Ford. It was the most exspensive but well worth the extra cost.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarriorWithWood said:


> Well, this is the result of a 3 year old PC that I put together for $7-900 (and if I didn't buy the high end graphics (ATI 6970) I probably could have kept it under 500.)
> 
> 
> It's shameful, that Mac is only doing 1300 and my home built PC from 3 years ago almost beat it. I'm also running 2 24" and a 28" monitor so if I turned all that off I could probably beat 1300. I built it, installed Windows 7 Pro and haven't been inside since (except to blow the dust out). You will never see me own a Mac for the simple fact that they treat their customers like crap and charge out the wazoo. At least you could upgrade the ram a couple years ago, now they use non standard so you can't upgrade on your own. . Google it. I'd rather go to Linux. At least their support won't ask if you paid an extra $300 to get applecare because you know the thing will crap out in 3 years like their supposed to.
> 
> My next PC will have an i7 in it so I can add apple's OS if I'm so inclined. Screw Apple, Dell, HP, etc. there are too many Mom and Pop shops to support that are building quality PC's for far less and you can pick it up with Hackintosh, windoze, or Ubuntu already installed.


there a place 2 min drive from me. they are all proper geeks and will build you any system you like for about $250-$300 labor. they cost the same no matter if its a OSX based system or a Windows based system. Anyone with an once of common sense who wants to run OSX will run a hackintosh. I know about 20+ people on numerous sites with them and they would never ever buy a Apple branded system as they know full we they are standard PC parts with OTT pricing. Plus PC's look better lol


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Since you posted that monstrous photo, I'll have to throw up my messy desk one. My next step is matching monitors. I wanted to see if I liked using 3, 4, or 5. To me 3 is the sweet spot. but I've been slacking on getting them.









This is my messy desk.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarriorWithWood said:


> Since you posted that monstrous photo, I'll have to throw up my messy desk one. My next step is matching monitors. I wanted to see if I liked using 3, 4, or 5. To me 3 is the sweet spot. but I've been slacking on getting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my messy desk.


hey at least your case is clean lol

i think 3 is nice. anymore than that would def be over kill plus you would also need more graphics cards. 

my mate has 7 on his desk and that might be 10 soon :blink:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I can go up to 5 with my single Radeon HD 6970. http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk...d-6970/pages/amd-radeon-hd-6970-overview.aspx


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarriorWithWood said:


> I can go up to 5 with my single Radeon HD 6970. http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk...d-6970/pages/amd-radeon-hd-6970-overview.aspx


Yeah 5 is a random amount. I can only do 4 on mine. 

Heres my mates setup. its his work setup. hardly anything fun though lol. Seems crazy to have that many screens full of text.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Wow, I must be the biggest idiot on this forum, I bought a Denali and BMW plus everything computer based I own for personal and business is Apple based. To think I have been had as I should have listened to someone on here who knows more then I do. Damn me, I'm a fool, wrong vehicles, wrong computers, next thing I'm going to find out here is I married the wrong person and I probably voted wrong too. Please help me end my misery


----------



## Chris Johnson

Could someone please come and check the tools I've purchased to make sure they are acceptable too. I buy a lot of Hilti, it costs a lot more then regular Ryobi and Ridgid stuff, I'm probably being ripped off by Hilti and not even aware of it. 

Is there a particular grocery store I should be sending my wife too? That is if my wife is approved by others here as the best choice for me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman




----------



## PatsPainting

I'm sure everyone here could have done with out that last edit. That's disgusting...

Pat


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PatsPainting said:


> I'm sure everyone here could have done with out that last edit. That's disgusting...
> 
> Pat


Dude thats my wife. be nice.


----------



## PatsPainting

BCConstruction said:


> Dude thats my wife. be nice.


Don't take this personal but I would get her an appointment to get some tree trimming done. That's a odd looking muffin if you ask me.


----------



## Chris Johnson

BCConstruction said:


> Dude thats my wife. be nice.


She came with your PC?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> She came with your PC?


Come on Apple make a swimsuit and you aint got one :laughing:


----------



## 91782

Once the resident sociopath leaves, mebbe we can resume adult conversations.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SmallTownGuy said:


> Once the resident sociopath leaves, mebbe we can resume adult conversations.


What and let the Apple fanboys have all the fun. Yeah right. Someones got to keep the Apple myths under control around here. Who better than me the guy who has too much spare time on his hands.


----------



## 1929chrysler

Three and a half years ago my wife took a managers position at an Apple store. Prior to that all we ever owned was Pcs. They always worked fine at first. Then came the viruses, the crashes, being slow. You name it. Granted, the only thing I know how to do on a computer is surf, email and respond to these threads as I sometimes do. So when my wife saw first hand day in and day out at work that these Macs generally have no problems I was very skeptical at first when she wanted to buy a system as I thought the price was outrages. Needless to say almost four years later we have never had a virus, a crash or any other problem for that matter:thumbsup: 

Now, it seems to me that really the only two people so far that are hell bent against Macs are the two that seem to be geek experts at computer knowledge. I suppose if you are that knowledgeable about gigabytes or whatever the terminology is called that you could probably "build" a PC that might out perform a Mac for half the price but for me I just want the damn thing to work with no problems and so far not a single issue. :clap: To me it's worth it to pay a little extra on a quality product just so I don't have to fumble [email protected] around with getting something to work.

I have to give kudos to Bcconstruction however, I laughed my azz off when you posted that picture of "Super Mac Man" in the red outfit. :laughing:


----------



## CarrPainting

I use what works for me. Use what works for you.

But remember, back up your crap atleast once every 30 days.

Oh and windows 7 seems to be the 'new' xp. Windows 8 is a friggin nightmare, and vista is a disaster.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

1929chrysler said:


> Three and a half years ago my wife took a managers position at an Apple store. Prior to that all we ever owned was Pcs. They always worked fine at first. Then came the viruses, the crashes, being slow. You name it. Granted, the only thing I know how to do on a computer is surf, email and respond to these threads as I sometimes do. So when my wife saw first hand day in and day out at work that these Macs generally have no problems I was very skeptical at first when she wanted to buy a system as I thought the price was outrages. Needless to say almost four years later we have never had a virus, a crash or any other problem for that matter:thumbsup:
> 
> Now, it seems to me that really the only two people so far that are hell bent against Macs are the two that seem to be geek experts at computer knowledge. I suppose if you are that knowledgeable about gigabytes or whatever the terminology is called that you could probably "build" a PC that might out perform a Mac for half the price but for me I just want the damn thing to work with no problems and so far not a single issue. :clap: To me it's worth it to pay a little extra on a quality product just so I don't have to fumble [email protected] around with getting something to work.
> 
> I have to give kudos to Bcconstruction however, I laughed my azz off when you posted that picture of "Super Mac Man" in the red outfit. :laughing:


It's clear I have been around PC's a lot. I have spent hundreds of thousands of hours on them over the years. I am a member on numerous computer forums and have many friends and Familey with PC's. I don't know one person who has ever had an issue with a virus. Yeah it happens but normally because eh didn't have anti virus installed. Even Apple recommend installing antivirus into their system even though they have less viruses than windows systems. 

People think all PC's are bad quality based on the $500 dell they bought 10 years ago. My mate is still running the qosmio toshiba laptop I bought for $3k over 10 years ago. My other mate is still running the alienware laptop I bought over 7 years ago for $1300. Not a virus or issue with either one this whole time. They are both as computer stupid as you can get. The only thing I have done for them is change the OS in that time. 

As I have said 3-4 times a Mac is a PC. It's exactly the same components inside. Apple users normally ignore this fact because they like to think they have something special when they really don't. just like Lexus owners hate it when you tell them they drive a Toyota. Both systems can run OSX and Windows. Both should be running anti virus. They are the same exact things yet they charge 3x as much for them as an equivalent machine and they ain't no where near as simple or cheap to upgrade either.


----------



## Shellbuilder

1929 you are so right. PCs are ok for about 8 months and then they are under attack. I changed 6 years ago and glad I did.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CarrPainting said:


> I use what works for me. Use what works for you.
> 
> But remember, back up your crap atleast once every 30 days.
> 
> Oh and windows 7 seems to be the 'new' xp. Windows 8 is a friggin nightmare, and vista is a disaster.


That's another myth. People blame Vista for crap performance on there PC. The problem was that the people who bought cheap ass PC's that could only just about run XP had no hope in hell running Vista. Many of them couldnt even increase the amount of ram they run because the MB wouldnt allow it. Yet they blamed it on Vista. I have been through XP, Vista and windows 7 on this one PC with zero problems. I'm not long away from putting 8 on here and it will prob be the last OS I can run before i need a overhaul or new PC.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Shellbuilder said:


> 1929 you are so right. PCs are ok for about 8 months and then they are under attack. I changed 6 years ago and glad I did.


So please educate me. What happens exactly at the 8 month mark. How does the PC know its at 8 months old. What if I set the system clock back 7 months will I get another 7 months before it gets attacked. 

 see this is the reason there's so much misinformation go out about PC's as people really don't know what they are talking about. My 7 month old son knows more about PC's than this guy lol.


----------



## RobertCDF

You want to know why people get viruses? Because they click on stupid things and open stupid attachments that they shouldn't. It doesn't take a brain surgeon to know that your friend is not "making $8,000 a day" and "clicking here" is not going to show you how... Yet morons fall for this all the time.

Stop blaming the computer for human stupidity, it's much like blaming guns for murders and blaming spoons for being fat.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

RobertCDF said:


> You want to know why people get viruses? Because they click on stupid things and open stupid attachments that they shouldn't. It doesn't take a brain surgeon to know that your friend is not "making $8,000 a day" and "clicking here" is not going to show you how... Yet morons fall for this all the time.
> 
> Stop blaming the computer for human stupidity, it's much like blaming guns for murders and blaming spoons for being fat.


What gets me is all they have to do is run antivirus. It's not like it costs anything either.


----------



## pjcoop

I just love this mac pc fight. To the original poster if you have a apple store near you, go check them out and ask them your questions and actually play with one. Then you decide, becuase you certianly stirred up the debate and the bashing and alot of miss information.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

pjcoop said:


> I just love this mac pc fight. To the original poster if you have a apple store near you, go check them out and ask them your questions and actually play with one. Then you decide, becuase you certianly stirred up the debate and the bashing and alot of miss information.


The miss information is what pisses me off. People who have no idea what they are talking about giving advice. It's better because they say it is but have no facts as to why it's better. It's better because Apple told them its better.


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> The miss information is what pisses me off. People who have no idea what they are talking about giving advice. It's better because they say it is but have no facts as to why it's better. It's better because Apple told them its better.


Why do you continually go on about this? It's a plastic and electronics not a human life. For God sakes man just drop it. Lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> Why do you continually go on about this? It's a plastic and electronics not a human life. For God sakes man just drop it. Lol


I won't drop it because people will be misinformed. Just like if I'm at a bar with one of me mates and hear one of them bullcraping about something. I tell them to shut up and stop lying. There's no reason for people to lie. People seem to thnk it's ok to mislead people these days but it's not. When someone asks advice from me they get the truth. Apple user hate the truth about their products. They will re spout the same myths into blue in the face. They won't accept anything other than what Apple has brain washed them with.


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> I won't drop it because people will be misinformed. Just like if I'm at a bar with one of me mates and hear one of them bullcraping about something. I tell them to shut up and stop lying. There's no reason for people to lie. People seem to thnk it's ok to mislead people these days but it's not. When someone asks advice from me they get the truth. Apple user hate the truth about their products. They will re spout the same myths into blue in the face. They won't accept anything other than what Apple has brain washed them with.


 "truth" about a dam tool????? Good God man! That's just weird.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Not weird at all. Just like when people come on here and ask Makita or dewalt. They get the truth. What's so strange about that? The Apple fanboys get their knickers in a twist because you say their products ain't worth what they are paying just like dewalt cordless tools ain't worth what they are asking. 

Yet some will still go and buy dewalt because they say they are the best.

But if that's what they want to do that's fine. Let's just not have the myths. Because there sure are a lot of them.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

For users, the major difference between Mac and Windows comes down to cosmetics and semantics.

If you think they're too expensive guess what? You're not their target demographic. It's not a bad thing, they're going after the people that just want it to work without understanding how and are willing to pay to be the sheep. To each his own. I'm willing to put a little time in and get a better product for half the price.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Well lets do some personal facts...not myths about Apple


Fact...plug it in, it just works

Fact...set up iCloud in about 2 minutes +\- a minute and suddenly everything you own Apple talks to each other

Fact...roughly 8% (old statistic) run Apple worldwide, hackers can't be bothered trying to give us viruses, hence no antivirus software, however to add to this fact, Apple says you should run antivirus...if you install windows on your Mac

Fact...yes a PC and Apple have a lot of the same parts on the inside, however add to the fact, Apple has taken the time to configure everything so you don't have the same issues you hear from PC people...see first fact above

Fact...You cannot/should not call GeekSquad or the likes to change/fix hardware on your Apple, take it to an authorized reseller or Apple store, I've never had to do this, but specializing makes me more comfortable. Personally I would take my BMW to the dealership for service before I would have Joe's Garage work on it...it's a peace of mind thing.

Fact...if you want to play games...don't buy an Apple, limited selection, 

Fact...Apple is a 'closed' system, Apple likes to control what is available for their system, it has a hell of a lot less issues, see first fact above

So the fact is Apple wants you to have a good experience with little to no issues. PC is open so every Tom, Dick and Harry can get in and start messing with it...me I just want it to work, work right and work now.

You will find PC freaks who have this motherboard, this video card, this drive, that sound card, etc. etc. maybe they have the time and energy to go in and calibrate it, turn up the clocks or whatever it is they do, these are the guys who want an open system PC, all the power to them. It's not for me, I just want it to work for my company and Apple does that with no issues. And I run personally a 3 year old 27" I3, they don't even make it anymore. For what I do, FileMaker, email, iLife, it works


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Well lets do some personal facts...not myths about Apple
> 
> 
> Fact...plug it in, it just works Well i have never own a Mac but every PC i have ever plugged in has worked. Not understanding this fact :blink:
> 
> Fact...set up iCloud in about 2 minutes +\- a minute and suddenly everything you own Apple talks to each other Takes me about the same time setup iCloud on my PC
> 
> Fact...roughly 8% (old statistic) run Apple worldwide, hackers can't be bothered trying to give us viruses, hence no antivirus software, however to add to this fact, Apple says you should run antivirus...if you install windows on your Mac Well we can put this in the Myth section. Apple have said to run AV far before they were running windows side by side on their systems. They make numerous AV products for OSX. Its even been said by numerous experts that the system is less secure than windows. Just because they are targeted less it dont make them more secure. Microsoft have a massive head start on this and Apple got a lot of catch up to do. Either way you look at it both systems should be running antivirus.
> 
> Fact...yes a PC and Apple have a lot of the same parts on the inside, however add to the fact, Apple has taken the time to configure everything so you don't have the same issues you hear from PC people...see first fact above So Apple have some special systems where they can configure their systems to have less issues. Again this is a Myth. All companys do conflict testing on their systems. Even i do as some things just dont work well together. The issue of systems becoming unreliable is the quality of the components.
> 
> Fact...You cannot/should not call GeekSquad or the likes to change/fix hardware on your Apple, take it to an authorized reseller or Apple store, I've never had to do this, but specializing makes me more comfortable. Personally I would take my BMW to the dealership for service before I would have Joe's Garage work on it...it's a peace of mind thing. Well in the rare case you can afford the part your changing or even find the part and remove it of course you should take it to a expert. Your gonna pay out the ass for it through Apple but thats your choice. They aint doing anymore to the system that you cant do your self. Does that makes the Mac better! to me that makes it a lot worse. a 10 year old can swap out ram, HD, graphics card, CPU. its not rockit science by any means.
> 
> Fact...if you want to play games...don't buy an Apple, limited selection, 10 years ago maybe. Ever since they moved to a PC platform theres millions of games avalible. a little less than on windows but nealry all games you get now on PC are avalible through Mac. Its just that the systems dont normally have high enough spec to run the games at a decent frame rate to make it worth it.
> 
> Fact...Apple is a 'closed' system, Apple likes to control what is available for their system, it has a hell of a lot less issues, see first fact above So locking down the PC would make it better! People make issues with the PC there self. Apple only allows you to run the OS they say your allowed to. some PC people are cheap and want to get 3 OS worth of use out of their $500 PC. They then blame the performance issues on the PC. Thats like blameing your car for running out of fuel. I would rather have a system where i what i want on it. These people then go out and buy a system that restricts them from doing this and they pay more for it! If they didnt mess with there PC they wouldnt have had the issues they had.
> 
> So the fact is Apple wants you to have a good experience with little to no issues. PC is open so every Tom, Dick and Harry can get in and start messing with it...me I just want it to work, work right and work now. Again this is a choice. The people dont have to start messing with it but they do. When it goes wrong they blame the PC. Same as they blame the PC when it gets a virus because they didnt use antivirus.
> 
> You will find PC freaks who have this motherboard, this video card, this drive, that sound card, etc. etc. maybe they have the time and energy to go in and calibrate it, turn up the clocks or whatever it is they do, these are the guys who want an open system PC, all the power to them. It's not for me, I just want it to work for my company and Apple does that with no issues. And I run personally a 3 year old 27" I3, they don't even make it anymore. For what I do, FileMaker, email, iLife, it worksIts a choice they can make. 99% of people dont "turn up the clocks" as you say. But they can if they like. They can also walk into the computer shop and replace there GPU for the cost of the new card. Most places will install the card for free if you buy it from them also. again your given the choice.


Buying a Apple system is like buying a car and only being able to use one kind of fuel from one petrol station, Your also only allowed to use the dealer they say to service it and you have no choice other than to pay what you are told to pay. You also have only 5 choices of vehicle in which to find your perfect car and a choice of 5 possible upgrades. you can also have any color you want as long as its silver. No after market engine mods are allowed because you can only replace what you take out with the same exact brand. No more running a better quality battery for longer life or cold winters and def no way of improving TQ or HP. Yet even after all this you pay 3x more for this car than you would have with another brand all because they stop you from being an idiot.


----------



## Oconomowoc

How much do pc people really pay? These guys usually have tons of parts laying around like a modern day Sanford & Son. 

Apple people buy it once, than get busy doing other important things. My time is worth too much to be playing around with parts and fixing pop-up errors.

Apple products are cheaper when it's all said and done.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> How much do pc people really pay? These guys usually have tons of parts laying around like a modern day Sanford & Son.
> 
> Apple people buy it once, than get busy doing other important things. My time is worth too much to be playing around with parts and fixing pop-up errors.
> 
> Apple products are cheaper when it's all said and done.


Lol what are you talking about. Your just making stuff up now :laughing:

The only part I have laying around is an N band wireless card. I removed it because I didn't use it anymore as I'm hard wired now. 

I bought my PC parts once. I'm sure theres an upgrade in the future for sure and I don't have to worry about how much I'm gonna get stung like the Apple user will when having a part changed out. 

I don't have pop ups. Can't say I have had any pop ups for the last 10+ years on a PC. That's normally built in to all the browsers as standard. I do get pop ups on my iPad though but they just open another tab instead of poping up. 

Lol they really have got you brain washed ain't they. Apple products are cheaper when all said and done lmfao. Yeah that Mac that's 3x the price of my 5 year old system is really cheaper. Ermmm now how does that figure out lol. 

How about have some facts here instead of myths. It's like argeuing with the gun ban nuts. They have to ignore the facts and make up myths.


Here let me say it again for you. Your Mac is a PC inside just like mine. You can run windows and OSX the same as I can run windows and OSX. Yet you think your system is better because it costs 3x as much!!! Great apple user logic there lol


Here answer this question for me. I have just put OSX back on my PC. Tell me now how your Mac is better than my PC. Think hard about it for a few mins. what exactly has Apple done to that system that makes it better than my system? Remember we are both running OSX.


----------



## BamBamm5144

If anyone cares, I have a PC and it has been working fine for two years but I am not an idiot and don't click on stupid links.

I also have Iphones and Ipads and they all work fine.

What is everyone going on about?


----------



## BamBamm5144

Oh yeah - Eat these scores!

*Verified NovaBench Score: 564*



Test run on February 2, 2013
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium








AMD Athlon II X4 640 running at 3000 MHz








ATI Radeon HD 4200 GPU

*3840 MB System RAM (Score: 108)*
- RAM Speed: 3618 MB/s

*CPU Tests (Score: 385)*
- Floating Point Operations/Second: 102858140
- Integer Operations/Second: 328779936
- MD5 Hashes Generated/Second: 811229

*Graphics Tests (Score: 22)*
- 3D Frames Per Second: 79

*Hardware Tests (Score: 49)*
- Primary Partition Capacity: 919 GB
- Drive Write Speed: 86 MB/s 

From yours truly, a 2011 Desktop purchased for $400.00 and it works fine. If I want to play video games, that's why I have a game console. If I want to watch TV, I have a TV.


----------



## Shellbuilder

I spend most of my time in the building business not worrying about WTF with computers. Every PC I've owned in the last twenty years (9) needed repaired over and over regardless of anti virus. BCC aka Prince of Roanoke knows a lot about computers, might be a good place to be employed for him. Obviously the stress of construction is getting to him to be arguing about computers with a bunch of contractors and carpenters.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Sounds like someone built a PC with all Apple parts to me about 5 years ago and just put a PC label on it


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Sounds like someone built a PC with all Apple parts to me about 5 years ago and just put a PC label on it


Apple parts lol. Again I know it's hard for you sheep to understand but your Apple system is not full of apple parts. They are built with the same parts any PC is. They just put there OS on it instead of windows. 

Intel
Nvidia
Gigabyte 
Samsung 

And many other brands of pc parts are used in apple systems. They put it in a box and sell it to you like any other company does. 

Next I'm gonna hear Mac CPU's are better than PC CPU's lol


----------



## RobertCDF

BamBamm5144 said:


> *If anyone cares, I have a PC and it has been working fine for two years but I am not an idiot and don't click on stupid links.*


This is the key to not getting viruses... 

People like to blame the computer for a virus... It's not the computer, it just sits there like an inanimate object (much like a gun does) it does nothing without human interaction. Open up your mind a little bit and think for a second. If you got a virus it's not the inanimate objects fault...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

BamBamm5144 said:


> If anyone cares, I have a PC and it has been working fine for two years but I am not an idiot and don't click on stupid links.
> 
> I also have Iphones and Ipads and they all work fine.
> 
> What is everyone going on about?


No thats impossible :whistling. The experts have already spoken and your PC should have gone wrong at the 8month time frame. 

Come to think of it the 7 PC our familey business runs have also passed the 8month window without a single issue. We must all have faulty PC's.


----------



## Chris Johnson

See now your understanding...we knew eventually you would come to terms with us. Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Needles

BCConstruction said:


> Apple parts lol. Again I know it's hard for you sheep to understand but your Apple system is not full of apple parts. They are built with the same parts any PC is. They just put there OS on it instead of windows.
> 
> Intel
> Nvidia
> Gigabyte
> Samsung
> 
> And many other brands of pc parts are used in apple systems. They put it in a box and sell it to you like any other company does.
> 
> Next I'm gonna hear Mac CPU's are better than PC CPU's lol


This pretty much sums up what a Apple "PC" is. 

While I prefer a unix-like system I definitely wouldn't use OSX. I would say that 90% of both apple and windows users don't know nothing about a their box other than turning it on and off. Then clicking a series of buttons to install more crappy software. 

I say install something from source from the command line then we all can have a chat about whos' crappy OS is the best. :laughing:


----------



## 91782

Needles said:


> I say install something from source from the command line then we all can have a chat about whos' crappy OS is the best. :laughing:


Let's make it a real horse race: Require a compile from source first, using bash or gnu. Follow it up with an installer script for just that build - now THAT would be a real test whether there's a sock or stones in those BVDs.

And its all silly.

The hardware & software is just a tool - ain't no wrong or right in business except whether it gets the job done for the task at hand.


----------



## RobertCDF

SmallTownGuy said:


> Let's make it a real horse race: Require a compile from source first, using bash or gnu. Follow it up with an installer script for just that build - now THAT would be a real test whether there's a sock or stones in those BVDs.
> 
> And its all silly.
> 
> The hardware & software is just a tool - ain't no wrong or right in business except whether it gets the job done for the task at hand.


I used to do some of that... It's been years though and I'd need to google up a bit to remember it. Shoot, I've even forgotten tons of DOS commands that i never thought i would.


----------



## Needles

SmallTownGuy said:


> Let's make it a real horse race: Require a compile from source first, using bash or gnu. Follow it up with an installer script for just that build - now THAT would be a real test whether there's a sock or stones in those BVDs.
> 
> And its all silly.
> 
> The hardware & software is just a tool - ain't no wrong or right in business except whether it gets the job done for the task at hand.


I would have to concede. My bash scripting skills are pretty basic.


----------



## Texas Wax

Define what you want to do with your computer for business.

1.0)What apps or selection of business apps work the way you need to work and what platforms Windows or mac?

2.0) What are the minimum requirements of the decided applications
determine CPU, Ram, Video Card needs

3.0) Will you need to expand the number of systems you use for business. Forward compatibility of systems for networking and even just connecting a laptop to desktop.

4.0) Decide who will service the problems and how much time and or $ that will cost you for each platform. And how important that is to your business.

5.0) Decide which Platform and physical system that offer the best value for your budget, throw a dart or flip a coin if's a tie

6.0) Make the purchase 

7.0) STFU about whether PC or Mac are better and  get to work.

8.0) Now if your not working - It's always fun to start the PC Mac discussion.



Some of us PC users see our systems as a side hobby. Always have a 'Main' system that's "Current" and High capacity. 1-3 others networked for storage/backup and running other tasks. Not typical in the contracting world as the secondary systems also become part of a small render farm...That's for yaya's 

Home built systems work the same as others and typically can get you an iteration of processor or Graphics Card newer/better than buying a sytem. But anymore for "business" use, top of the line is irrelevant for small to mid size contractors. Sure as hell not going to spend 2k on a computer for the bookkeeper or Secretary to use. About that time you get into networking and that's a whole new can of worms as to which platform is better....

My current score - Running web radio and other apps. 
:jester: Suck on this: :whistling

NovaBench Score: 1599
2/3/2013 3:02:01 PM
Microsoft Windows 8 Pro
Intel Core i72600K 3.40GHz @ 3409 MHz
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series

16366 MB System RAM (Score: 234)
- RAM Speed: 11392 MB/s

CPU Tests (Score: 749)
- Floating Point Operations/Second: 205486040
- Integer Operations/Second: 840696856
- MD5 Hashes Generated/Second: 1173241

Graphics Tests (Score: 544)
- 3D Frames Per Second: 1484

Hardware Tests (Score: 72)
- Primary Partition Capacity: 931 GB
- Drive Write Speed: 187 MB/s


----------



## Oconomowoc

I'm curious....

For the pc guys, are any of you using the i7 chip?

Any of you on AMD?

Mine is a i5 and it's pretty fast..... issues aside.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> I'm curious....
> 
> For the pc guys, are any of you using the i7 chip?
> 
> Any of you on AMD?
> 
> Mine is a i5 and it's pretty fast..... issues aside.


Im sure a few are. The guy above is. They have been around for a good while now. Think they were out when i bought my CPU as i didnt buy the top of the line. Mines only a Core2 Q9400

His is a pretty recent i7 CPU

This guys score is with the new i7










This is the most powerful Mac score i can find currently


----------



## Texas Wax

From a PC Mag article http://Comparing Intel i5 i7

So, long story short: Core i5 is made for mainstream users who care about performance, and Core i7 is made for enthusiasts and high-end users. If you follow this mantra, you're likely going to find the system you're looking for.

i7 2600 has hyper threading. Quad Core that behaves like 8 cores. Major increase in processing power if the application/s utilize the hyperthreading. i7 is on average $150 more than i5 for the mainstream bridge cores. Bleeding edge more than than that


----------



## Chris Johnson

Well I'm running a 3 year old i3, I don't think they even make it anymore and it does all I've ever asked it to. Wife has an i5 on her desktop and the laptop is an i7. Personally for the business stuff we do I can't tell the difference from one to the other.


----------



## Shellbuilder

Texas Wax said:


> From a PC Mag article http://Comparing Intel i5 i7
> 
> So, long story short: Core i5 is made for mainstream users who care about performance, and Core i7 is made for enthusiasts and high-end users. If you follow this mantra, you're likely going to find the system you're looking for.
> 
> i7 2600 has hyper threading. Quad Core that behaves like 8 cores. Major increase in processing power if the application/s utilize the hyperthreading. i7 is on average $150 more than i5 for the mainstream bridge cores. Bleeding edge more than than that


Yeah, I knew that.


----------



## Texas Wax

Shellbuilder said:


> Yeah, I knew that.


....OK, you took the time to post a response - is this going some where?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Texas Wax said:


> From a PC Mag article http://Comparing Intel i5 i7
> 
> So, long story short: Core i5 is made for mainstream users who care about performance, and Core i7 is made for enthusiasts and high-end users. If you follow this mantra, you're likely going to find the system you're looking for.
> 
> i7 2600 has hyper threading. Quad Core that behaves like 8 cores. Major increase in processing power if the application/s utilize the hyperthreading. i7 is on average $150 more than i5 for the mainstream bridge cores. Bleeding edge more than than that


i7 is almost standard in any PC $600+ these days. i5's are really only found in very basic low end systems now.


----------



## Oconomowoc

I read that article and got nothing from it so here's my question. The difference in seconds (????) ......

between clicking on webpages?

Quick books?

Word?

Youtube videos?

So if a guy has an i3 and his buddy is bragging about his i7 what is the real world difference measured in seconds from working on the above items?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> I read that article and got nothing from it so here's my question. The difference in seconds (????) ......
> 
> between clicking on webpages?
> 
> Quick books?
> 
> Word?
> 
> Youtube videos?
> 
> So if a guy has an i3 and his buddy is bragging about his i7 what is the real world difference measured in seconds from working on the above items?


Cant say I have done side by side with them tasks. Where a notice a massive difference is bandwidth. As an example using photo merge in photoshop or vray on sketchup for rendering. I normally leave all programs open so I have no load times. You could do the above things on a $200 desktop as fast as a $10k desktop. When doing stuff that require a lot of processing power CPU's can top out pretty quick so many programs now allow you to use the graphics cards power to make these tasks faster. As they have into the 1000's of cores over the CPU's 4/6 or 8. 

If you only gonna be doing the above tasks you ask about keep the system as cheap as possible. If your gonna be rendering, designing, cad, ripping, compression etc etc then get the most powerful system you can afford.


----------



## Oconomowoc

BCConstruction said:


> Cant say I have done side by side with them tasks. Where a notice a massive difference is bandwidth. As an example using photo merge in photoshop or vray on sketchup for rendering. I normally leave all programs open so I have no load times. You could do the above things on a $200 desktop as fast as a $10k desktop. When doing stuff that require a lot of processing power CPU's can top out pretty quick so many programs now allow you to use the graphics cards power to make these tasks faster. As they have into the 1000's of cores over the CPU's 4/6 or 8.
> 
> If you only gonna be doing the above tasks you ask about keep the system as cheap as possible. If your gonna be rendering, designing, cad, ripping, compression etc etc then get the most powerful system you can afford.


So we are back to just using a MAC? Lol

The earlier claim was how much better (faster) a pc is per dollar right? If the average contractor would never notice the difference it makes sense to buy a MAC. Less problems?????


----------



## Chris Johnson

Oconomowoc said:


> So we are back to just using a MAC? Lol
> 
> The earlier claim was how much better (faster) a pc is per dollar right? If the average contractor would never notice the difference it makes sense to buy a MAC. Less problems?????


Thank you


----------



## Oconomowoc

Chris Johnson said:


> Thank you


You're welcome Chris. 

I set a trap! Lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oconomowoc said:


> So we are back to just using a MAC? Lol
> 
> The earlier claim was how much better (faster) a pc is per dollar right? If the average contractor would never notice the difference it makes sense to buy a MAC. Less problems?????


Again It's a myth as I have said. The parts in a Mac are exactly the same parts that are available to anyone. The OS are also the same no matter what platform they are run on. Does the Apple store have a section for unstable OSX versions designed for PC's and stable versions for Mac's. We been all through this but you choose to ignore it every time I mention it. Again your Mac has nothing in it a PC don't. They are the same brand bits. Intel don't make more stable processors for Apple, ATI don't make more stable graphics cards for Apple, Samsung don't make more stable Memory for Apple etc etc. 

But even after all that when a user decides to goto a site that has malware and download a bad attachment and not run free anti virus then it's the PC's fault. So to stop them self from being idiots they go out and pay triple the price for a system that stops them from being idiots. If you want I could put parental controls on a PC and restrict you just like Apple does. I won't charge you extra like they do though. 

Still amazes me though that Apple users think PCs go wrong so much. Mine has been on for 5 years 24/7 and only turned of due to power cuts and never once had a BSOD. what's that tell ya?


----------



## Oconomowoc

CScalf said:


> I have a PC, want a MAC, going to buy one...I just want to be a cool kid ya know? :whistling


It's gonna take more than a MAC to make you cool.......... lol

(Takes a bow)


----------



## 91782

DeanV said:


> What in the world is wrong with your ipad? It is my first and currently only apple device, my kids each got one for Christmas from their great grandma (and their cousins which include 4 three year-olds, and a mix of ages up to 13 years old) and freezing on the ipad2’s is non existent.


Because some people, in the misguided belief that upgrading is always necessary, "upgraded" the OS. When you "upgrade" to a later one which comes with all the xtra bells & whistles the next newer generation of iPad offers, the older hardware flakes out.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

So you're saying Apple was wrong for pushing updates to the older iPads?


----------



## CScalf

Oconomowoc said:


> It's gonna take more than a MAC to make you cool.......... lol
> 
> (Takes a bow)





I'm telling :tt2:


----------



## WarriorWithWood




----------



## WarriorWithWood




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I wouldn't say wrong. Because it did add some features people were waiting a long time for. The problem was the way they setup safari it made using the thing a nightmare and safari is the main thing I use on it. It worked ok before the update and after it struggles to load web pages. I gave to respring the springboard about 5+ times a day and safari force close at least 10+ a day on a abg day. You have no idea how annoying that is when your half way through a message like this. They gimped the system so you would have to upgrade. It's the same reason apple push developers to block users on lower firmware. There a few apps I can't use anymore as they require 6.0 as a minimum.


----------



## Oconomowoc

CScalf said:


> I'm telling :tt2:


There's no crying in contracting. Lol


----------



## 91782

WarriorWithWood said:


> So you're saying Apple was wrong for pushing updates to the older iPads?


Nope, but you can. Go ahead, you know`you want to...
:whistling


----------



## DeanV

Is android right or wrong for not offering any upgrades for a 2 year old phone for the past year?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

DeanV said:


> Is android right or wrong for not offering any upgrades for a 2 year old phone for the past year?


Root and install Cyanogen. I've done it on just about all my phones. My Note is running JellyBean now.
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DeanV said:


> Is android right or wrong for not offering any upgrades for a 2 year old phone for the past year?


Depends what brand of phone you have. I hand ntelos android phones and never ever got an update where as my mate on Verizon got updates pretty often. They have def improved the way the updates get to the end user now but trying to design a OS to run on thousands of different phones compared to just 5 devices is a massive undertaking.


----------



## DeanV

BCConstruction said:


> Depends what brand of phone you have. I hand ntelos android phones and never ever got an update where as my mate on Verizon got updates pretty often. They have def improved the way the updates get to the end user now but trying to design a OS to run on thousands of different phones compared to just 5 devices is a massive undertaking.


Tmobile G2, their most unskinned android flagship phone was released fall of 2010. Android 2.3 was released in December 10 and that is the last version supported.


----------



## 91782

DeanV said:


> Is android right or wrong for not offering any upgrades for a 2 year old phone for the past year?


A bigger concern (especially for l33t hax0rs) ought to be this:
http://dailycaller.com/2013/01/28/surprise-its-now-illegal-to-jailbreak-smartphones-switch-carriers/



> Consumers hoping to transfer a new Smartphone from one mobile carrier to another could face up to five years in jail and a $500,000 fine because of a ruling from the Librarian of Congress that went into effect Saturday.
> 
> The Library of Congress recently ruled under the Digital Millenium Copyright Act of 1998 (DMCA) that smartphone users own just a software license — not the software itself — on their phones.


*All your base are belong to us*


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SmallTownGuy said:


> A bigger concern (especially for l33t hax0rs) ought to be this:
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/01/28/surprise-its-now-illegal-to-jailbreak-smartphones-switch-carriers/
> 
> 
> 
> *All your base are belong to us*



I doubt anyone will ever be prosecuted under that law coming back into effect. Most carriers will unlock the phones after 3months anyway so you can use them on other networks and once your contract is paid up in full your free to do what you want with that phone.


----------



## CScalf

Oconomowoc said:


> There's no crying in contracting. Lol


This isn't contracting, this is WAR:laughing:


----------



## imdskydiver

BCConstruction said:


> Wooohoooo aint had pc vs mac debate for a while.
> 
> Mac = over priced, form over function, low specs, not easy to upgrade.
> 
> PC = Prices from cheap to exspensive but you get what you pay for, loads of function, high specs, easy to upgrade


Are you serious. Some people are willing to pay for a Mac because they think it makes their work go smoother. Other people who pay for over priced Festool products believe it makes them better ! The pattern here is what ever you own is best , period!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

imdskydiver said:


> Are you serious. Some people are willing to pay for a Mac because they think it makes their work go smoother. Other people who pay for over priced Festool products believe it makes them better ! The pattern here is what ever you own is best , period!


Lol these Apple fan boys never have anything new. Always same stuff they keep spouting. Ok so let's clear up the festool comment. If festool drills were exactly the same inside as a dewalt but I was paying festool prices then yes it would be the same but it's not. The festool and dewalt are nothing alike. There not even 0.0001% of the dewalt or makita that's the same inside or out. The Mac is a PC inside. The same exact hardware that's on a PC :laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144

So in a strange turn of events, today my computer magically reboots and when it restarts it says invalid system disk.

What the heck.


----------



## DeanV

I think the main unique thing about Macs is the ecosystem (and nice looking hardware). For someone who wants to tweak, modify, root, hack, over clock, swap out, etc a Mac is not for you. For someone who wants to just use a computer, not work about driver issues, not tweak, hack, or modify a Mac could be a great idea.

I build custom fishing rods for myself that have components based on exact reel being used, size of spool, line weight being used, size of my hand, size of reel foot being mounted to the rod, lure being used for fishing, etc. Many anglers are not interested in nor would they benefit from that. They just want a quality general purpose rod that does many things well. 

A Mac is that quality general purpose fishing rod. A custom built or high end PC is the custom fishing rod (apparently, I will take your word for it), and every compaq, HP, Asus, and Dell PC I have owned (6 since the 1998) is the Walmart special fishing rod.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

BamBamm5144 said:


> So in a strange turn of events, today my computer magically reboots and when it restarts it says invalid system disk.
> 
> What the heck.


Do you have a disk in a drive or USB drive connected? That's the most common reason for that error. I don't know how many times i have been called about this problem.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DeanV said:


> I think the main unique thing about Macs is the ecosystem (and nice looking hardware). For someone who wants to tweak, modify, root, hack, over clock, swap out, etc a Mac is not for you. For someone who wants to just use a computer, not work about driver issues, not tweak, hack, or modify a Mac could be a great idea.
> 
> I build custom fishing rods for myself that have components based on exact reel being used, size of spool, line weight being used, size of my hand, size of reel foot being mounted to the rod, lure being used for fishing, etc. Many anglers are not interested in nor would they benefit from that. They just want a quality general purpose rod that does many things well.
> 
> A Mac is that quality general purpose fishing rod. A custom built or high end PC is the custom fishing rod (apparently, I will take your word for it), and every compaq, HP, Asus, and Dell PC I have owned (6 since the 1998) is the Walmart special fishing rod.



I'm one of them people who thinks Mac's are fugly. Silver went out about 10 years ago when silver tv's and amps went out of fashion. They looked so dated it unreal. But I like more modern looking designs.

This will be my next case


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> I'm one of them people who thinks Mac's are fugly. Silver went out about 10 years ago when silver tv's and amps went out of fashion. They looked so dated it unreal. But I like more modern looking designs.
> 
> This will be my next case
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86230


What is that? an X-box on steroids?:laughing::whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> What is that? an X-box on steroids?:laughing::whistling


Nope it's a BMW designed PC case. They come it white and black.


----------



## CScalf

looks like a happy meal toy:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> looks like a happy meal toy:whistling


:blink: if you say so lol


----------



## CScalf

so is that for your new mac?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Nope that will be my next case when I build my next PC.


----------



## CScalf

why build a pc when you can buy a perfectly good mac?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> why build a pc when you can buy a perfectly good mac?


Why would I buy a mid range system at high end prices when I can build a high end rig at mid range prices :blink:


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Why would I buy a mid range system at high end prices when I can build a high end rig at mid range prices :blink:


I don't believe this...:whistling


----------



## CarrPainting

For what you spend on buying a Mac, you can build a faster, better system for half the money, and still take the wife out to a nice restaurant :thumbsup:


----------



## CScalf

CarrPainting said:


> For what you spend on buying a Mac, you can build a faster, better system for half the money, and still take the wife out to a nice restaurant :thumbsup:


Now I really don't believe it, because you said it...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## CarrPainting

well if you had to stop using your slaves computer, and buy your own, i bet you wouldnt buy a mac. you cheap bastid :laughing:


----------



## CScalf

CarrPainting said:


> well if you had to stop using your slaves computer, and buy your own, i bet you wouldnt buy a mac. you cheap bastid :laughing:


FREE is good!:laughing:


----------



## CarrPainting

http://www.nix.ru/include/view-photo.html?good_id=19084&pid=2238

I have 2 of these cases. Both heavily modified tho. They also have a removable tray... I have had them for over 10 years. They work great and are super roomy!

Oh and both cases were less than $200 shipped to my house.


----------



## smalpierre

If Mac is so good, why don't we see this grade of hardware?:

http://www.jncs.com/php/Custom-Workstation-Computer/Intel-Dual-Xeon-E5-Processor/JNCS-W7150.php

Especially at this price:
$2700

Dual Intel Xeon 4 core processors, 32gb ECC RAM for the BASE model. Made by an independent company. If you don't like that, send your customers to a big national contractor where they can get the warranty and service you think you'll get out of Dell or Apple. Can run Windows, Linux, Unix, or a host of other OS's, but probably not OSX since they lock the OS to hardware they chose.

If thats not enough computer for you, select options for: even badder a$$ processors, more memory (up to 128gb), better graphics ($4200 graphics card anyone?) because that's just the base model.

Think high end graphics shops all run Macs? Think any Mac can outperform this for CAD applications? Accounting applications? Intensive 2d and 3d graphics applications? Think again. Most high end graphics shops run Windows and Linux or Unix. Mac OS won't allow you to install it on REAL high end hardware, so you're stuck with Windows, Unix, or Linux save for some oddballs.

For the people that say Windows boxes break - this is server grade hardware. You can't buy a Mac that will outperform or outlast a machine like this at ANY price. Geek squad burning rubber to fix a Windows machine? You don't see a Ferrari mechanic on every corner - not because Ferraris are ultra reliable, but because there aren't as many of them as there are Hondas. Why do Ferrari mechanics charge so much? Because they are a biatch to work on and there aren't that many of them - take it to a dealer just like a Mac.

Or you could even save a dollar or two and have it preinstalled with CentOS Linux instead of Windows 7 Pro, or install whatever you want (Except Mac OS).

And when you plug it in, I assure you it will just work, and interoperate with a much wider variety of hardware than a Mac. It will even interoperate with Apple gear just fine.


----------



## DeanV

If Macs are good enough for NASA engineers, they are good enough for me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DeanV said:


> If Macs are good enough for NASA engineers, they are good enough for me.


Lol you do understand that as soon as they leave that office where they are using iWork to take down some info from the meeting they get onto the real systems that design the components and run simulations. Good luck doing any of that with a Apple system let alone a Mac laptop. 

They will have something along the lines of a super computer which is just a very powerful PC. It's not not a Mac lol


----------



## DeanV

They were only monitoring the Mars Rover's touch down and stuff at the most critical point of the mission. Probably did not want a computer to freeze more than they needed raw horse power at that time


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DeanV said:


> They were only monitoring the Mars Rover's touch down and stuff at the most critical point of the mission. Probably did not want a computer to freeze more than they needed raw horse power at that time


Lol so they are using macs now to control the Mars rover :blink:. I heard it all now.


----------



## DeanV

BCConstruction said:


> Lol so they are using macs now to control the Mars rover :blink:. I heard it all now.


If that photo surprises you then this really will: 

http://m.extremetech.com/extremetech/#!/entry/inside-nasas-curiosity-its-an-apple-airport-extreme-with-wheels,50caed9f94f4be71693033a9/1


It is Mac stuff all the way. Even though it is OLD Mc stuff from what little I know.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DeanV said:


> If that photo surprises you then this really will:
> 
> http://m.extremetech.com/extremetech/#!/entry/inside-nasas-curiosity-its-an-apple-airport-extreme-with-wheels,50caed9f94f4be71693033a9/1
> 
> 
> It is Mac stuff all the way. Even though it is OLD Mc stuff from what little I know.


Lmfao. As soon as I got to the part that it was a Mac G3 I stopped. Let's be clear here it's not a mac system at all. It's based around a IBM processor which is the same CPU used on think pads back in the day. Any geek who knows what he is talking about knows this. That's like saying my PC is a Apple system because it uses the same CPU. I guess a lot of apple fan boys will be sucked into this and report it as true info. Let's add this the long list of apple myths.


----------



## imdskydiver

BCConstruction said:


> Lmfao. As soon as I got to the part that it was a Mac G3 I stopped. Let's be clear here it's not a mac system at all. It's based around a IBM processor which is the same CPU used on think pads back in the day. Any geek who knows what he is talking about knows this. That's like saying my PC is a Apple system because it uses the same CPU. I guess a lot of apple fan boys will be sucked into this and report it as true info. Let's add this the long list of apple myths.


Do you know you have made close to 75 posts on this thread.! For me I put everything you said in the " I don't give a ****** basket." I like what I have and your opinion means nothing to me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

imdskydiver said:


> Do you know you have made close to 75 posts on this thread.! For me I put everything you said in the " I don't give a ****** basket." I like what I have and your opinion means nothing to me.


So why reply then  jog on. 

Plus I dont care how many posts I have. I'm gonna keep putting these lies to bed even if it takes 50000 posts.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> So why reply then  jog on.
> 
> Plus I dont care how many posts I have. *I'm gonna keep putting these lies to bed even if it takes 50000 posts.*


Then stop posting because PC SUCKS!:laughing::tt2::w00t:


----------



## SDel Prete

So did we come up with an answer of Mac or pc? Hahaha


----------



## CScalf

SDel Prete said:


> So did we come up with an answer of Mac or pc? Hahaha


Mac for sure, BC is just too stubborn to admit it publicly :whistling:laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete

I know my answer I just figured I'd stir the pot up some more


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I already answered this on the second post. The rest of the thread has been myth busting :laughing:


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> I already answered this on the second post. The rest of the thread has been myth busting :laughing:


LIES!:laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete

BCConstruction said:


> I already answered this on the second post. The rest of the thread has been myth busting :laughing:


Send the question to the tv show lol

But are the myths really myths or just truths some don't like to hear. Who is qualified to judge such a topic?


----------



## 91782

DeanV said:


> If Macs are good enough for NASA engineers, they are good enough for me.


...which reminded me of the first store-bought PC I worked with - none of us even had a clue to what exotic purposes it was being used. I managed to find archived content of our old Rainbow Magazine.Motorola 6809 & OS-9 (this before and no relationship to Apple's products at the time:


----------



## 91782

BCConstruction said:


> Plus I dont care how many posts I have. I'm gonna keep putting these lies to bed even if it takes 50000 posts.


"Stupid is, as stupid does" - Forrest Gump


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SmallTownGuy said:


> "Stupid is, as stupid does" - Forrest Gump


"stupid" has 2 weeks off work so he does.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SDel Prete said:


> Send the question to the tv show lol
> 
> But are the myths really myths or just truths some don't like to hear. Who is qualified to judge such a topic?


Mac's don't get viruses-myth
Mac's don't crash-myth
Mac's have special hardware that PC's dont-myth
Mac's are used for graphic intensive work-myth
Mac's don't go wrong-myth
Apple invented the mouse-myth
Apple invented the MP3 player-myth
Apple invented the smart phone with touch screen-myth
Apple products are over price-true
Apple fanboys will believe everything they say-true


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Mac's don't get viruses-myth
> Mac's don't crash-myth
> Mac's have special hardware that PC's dont-myth
> Mac's are used for graphic intensive work-myth
> Mac's don't go wrong-myth
> Apple invented the mouse-myth
> Apple invented the MP3 player-myth
> Apple invented the smart phone with touch screen-myth
> Apple products are over price-true
> Apple fanboys will believe everything they say-true


Even if the above are 100% true as you stated, it doesn't mean that PC is better.:laughing:


----------



## 91782

BCConstruction said:


> Mac's don't get viruses-myth
> Mac's don't crash-myth
> Mac's have special hardware that PC's dont-myth
> Mac's are used for graphic intensive work-myth
> Mac's don't go wrong-myth
> Apple invented the mouse-myth
> Apple invented the MP3 player-myth
> Apple invented the smart phone with touch screen-myth
> Apple products are over price-true
> Apple fanboys will believe everything they say-true


FACT: You live in an alternate universe - one where apparently, what you say, matters.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SmallTownGuy said:


> FACT: You live in an alternate universe - one where apparently, what you say, matters.


Yes clearly I live in an alternate universe where it's called opposite land. Everything I search on my google gives me opposite results to everything in the other universe. 

But what's crazy is the Apple fanboys in both realitys cry like baby's when you bash their Apple gods :laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete

Who's to say they are over priced?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SDel Prete said:


> Who's to say they are over priced?


You not got a back button? :whistling


----------



## DeanV

Actually, I do not care, like I said before I only have started looking into Apple stuff after winning a free ipad2. I was going to go Xoom for a tablet since I had an Android phone.

The ipad was enough to make me look into Apple. Not exactly the definition of a fanboy since I only ended up owning apply stuff by accident. But, they did impress me with a product the exceeded my expectations. I cannot think of the last product I bought that exceeded my expectations. 

I can understand why people like you would like a PC. I can understand why people like me would prefer a Mac. I bought MacAirs for the family to see how that would go. So far, great. Only Quickbooks Premier is holding me back from going Mac for my own computer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DeanV said:


> Actually, I do not care, like I said before I only have started looking into Apple stuff after winning a free ipad2. I was going to go Xoom for a tablet since I had an Android phone.
> 
> The ipad was enough to make me look into Apple. Not exactly the definition of a fanboy since I only ended up owning apply stuff by accident. But, they did impress me with a product the exceeded my expectations. I cannot think of the last product I bought that exceeded my expectations.
> 
> I can understand why people like you would like a PC. I can understand why people like me would prefer a Mac. I bought MacAirs for the family to see how that would go. So far, great. Only Quickbooks Premier is holding me back from going Mac for my own computer.


I liked the iPad too when it was in its early years. Mine is about ready to go in the trash now and I don't have much choice other than to upgrade to another iPad because off all the apps I have purchased. If they keep up the trend of gimping the products and not being able to roll back the updates to a previous build then I'm gonna like them even less. If you like replacing your products way before their lifetime should really be up then Apple are a great idea. Not sure exactly why anyone thinks that's a feature but everything bad about apple products the fanboys call a feature :laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete

My question is to who is to say a product is over priced or not?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SDel Prete said:


> My question is to who is to say a product is over priced or not?


And i said have you not got a back button. Get moving and you will have your answer.


----------



## CScalf

You say Mac is overpriced, festool is overpriced, yet the performance is great, same thing with a mac...maybe you don't like mac because it isn't in your budget?


both have pros & cons, both are good. It is a truck type a vs. truck type b scenario and is pointless to try and argue.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> You say Mac is overpriced, festool is overpriced, yet the performance is great, same thing with a mac...maybe you don't like mac because it isn't in your budget?
> 
> 
> both have pros & cons, both are good. It is a truck type a vs. truck type b scenario and is pointless to try and argue.


I will give you the same answer. Use your back button and read the thread. this has all been discussed already.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> I will give you the same answer. Use your back button and read the thread. this has all been discussed already.


It is overpriced based off of your opinion of them...that's pretty much all I got there chief


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> It is overpriced based off of your opinion of them...that's pretty much all I got there chief


That was quick. You must have been on a PC. So lets hear it. What makes festool like Apple after reading what i said.


----------



## SDel Prete

BCConstruction said:


> And i said have you not got a back button. Get moving and you will have your answer.


I guess you don't understand my question


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SDel Prete said:


> I guess you don't understand my question


yes fully understood your question but already answered it pages back. Not gonna explain it all again.


----------



## SDel Prete

BCConstruction said:


> yes fully understood your question but already answered it pages back. Not gonna explain it all again.


I saw all your post as the days pass but it doesn't answer my current question. 

"Who is to say that apple products are over priced?"


----------



## imdskydiver

SmallTownGuy said:


> FACT: You live in an alternate universe - one where apparently, what you say, matters.


More like Big headed and arrogant !


----------



## imdskydiver

imdskydiver said:


> More like Big headed and arrogant !


How do I unsubscribe to this thread.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SDel Prete said:


> I saw all your post as the days pass but it doesn't answer my current question.
> 
> "Who is to say that apple products are over priced?"


Like i said your question can be answered in the previous posts.


----------



## ArtisanRemod

I think this thread has a sort of reverse marketing thing going on. BC is so adamant about his dislike for Apple, it's making me want to buy more Apple.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

imdskydiver said:


> How do I unsubscribe to this thread.


ALT+F4 :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

imdskydiver said:


> More like Big headed and arrogant !


No more like not a sheep :laughing:


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> That was quick. You must have been on a PC. So lets hear it. What makes festool like Apple after reading what i said.


They are both green...:laughing::whistling


Yes I am on a PC...i don't give two chits about either of them...they both allow me to watch p0rn:laughing:

I am only posting because I just bought a big spoon, and needed a pot to stir:clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> They are both green...:laughing::whistling
> 
> 
> Yes I am on a PC...i don't give two chits about either of them...they both allow me to watch p0rn:laughing:
> 
> I am only posting because I just bought a big spoon, and needed a pot to stir:clap:


This is the thread to do that on lol. The sheep get their knickers all in a twist when they hear anything bad about Apple :laughing:


----------



## 91782

BCConstruction said:


> Everything I search on my google gives me opposite results to everything in the other universe.


"on`my google" What a maroon...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SmallTownGuy said:


> "on`my google" What a maroon...


I never been called a maroon before. That's a new one lol


----------



## 91782

BCConstruction said:


> I never been called a maroon before. That's a new one lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I would love to watch your vids but my iPad crashes when I try to load them. I guess they removed the "just works" software from my iPad.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

BCConstruction said:


> I liked the iPad too when it was in its early years. Mine is about ready to go in the trash now and I don't have much choice other than to upgrade to another iPad because off all the apps I have purchased. If they keep up the trend of gimping the products and not being able to roll back the updates to a previous build then I'm gonna like them even less.


I jailbroke mine then downgraded it so it was usable again. I sold it after that and bought a Nexus 7 3G and I love it.


----------



## SDel Prete

BCConstruction said:


> I would love to watch your vids but my iPad crashes when I try to load them. I guess they removed the "just works" software from my iPad.


Mine never crashes. You must of broke yours. User error lol


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Mac users will never be swayed by a PC user and PC users will never be swayed by a silly Mac user. 

IMHO Mac users like to be led by a machine builder and PC users like to have control over building a machine.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SDel Prete said:


> Mine never crashes. You must of broke yours. User error lol


Yeah everyone who had a iPad that upgraded to 5.0 and had problems were all user error. They all just happend to do the same thing to mess there iPads up at the exact same time.


----------



## Texas Wax

WarriorWithWood said:


> Mac users will never be swayed by a PC user and PC users will never be swayed by a silly Mac user.
> 
> IMHO Mac users like to be led by a machine builder and PC users like to have control over building a machine.


Favorite analogy :whistling 

*The socialist republic of Steve Jobs *
(take it as I give it to you-it'll work perfect, we'll lift a few extra dollars because it's extra perrty and Apple will prosper)


Or 


*The Capitalist State of Bill Gates* (the free market, peoples buying power will choose then by volume make Microsoft prosper on systems and applications alone)


Architects and interior designers prefer, by far, Mac over PCs ... Just sayin'


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Texas Wax said:


> Favorite analogy :whistling
> 
> *The socialist republic of Steve Jobs *
> (take it as I give it to you-it'll work perfect, we'll lift a few extra dollars because it's extra perrty and Apple will prosper)
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> *The Capitalist State of Bill Gates* (the free market, peoples buying power will choose then by volume make Microsoft prosper on systems and applications alone)
> 
> 
> Architects and interior designers prefer, by far, Mac over PCs ... Just sayin'



Ohhhh more myths. So why do they prefer Mac over PC. This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## DeanV

Wow. 

Do not forget NASA nerds as well, not just architects and designers.

Seriously, it is probably good that we have 2 widely available choices, monopolies typically are not great for consumers either way.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DeanV said:


> Wow.
> 
> Do not forget NASA nerds as well, not just architects and designers.
> 
> Seriously, it is probably good that we have 2 widely available choices, monopolies typically are not great for consumers either way.


I buy Apple stuff my self. Our Familey business runs 3 of them but I'm not under the illusion that they are better than other brands. Some Macs are better than some PC's and most PC's are better than Macs. It has nothing to do with price because like for like spec wise a PC is vastly cheaper. I know must users dnt pay any attention to specs but they should. You wouldnt pay festool prices for porter cable.


----------



## DeanV

I have plenty of festool. The difference for festool is the ecosystem that makes it worthwhile. In and of themselves, each part of the system is ridiculous by itself.

I own 2 festool Vacs and 7 sanders.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Ohhhh more myths. So why do they prefer Mac over PC. This is gonna be interesting.


If they are myths, where is your un-biased facts stating they are myths?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> If they are myths, where is your un-biased facts stating they are myths?


Google is your friend.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Yes it's on the Internet so it must be true.

I found breast augmentation procedures on the Internet too...I am now an expert


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> Yes it's on the Internet so it must be true.
> 
> I found breast augmentation procedures on the Internet too...I am now an expert


Well that's your problem right there. You think your an expert. I guess all the info we give each other in here is not true either because it on the internet 

What a stupid come back. Typical for a Apple user. 

Well I got to get back to work today so I cant mythbust much today. Or can I! What I just said is on the Internet so it can't be true. Dam I'm starting to think like a isheep now.


----------



## SDel Prete

If apple users are isheep what are pc users?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

SDel Prete said:


> If apple users are isheep what are pc users?


Little harder to put a name onto PC users because they ain't brand loyal like Apple users. 

But you got to admit isheep is a pretty good name lol


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Google is your friend.


All that google does is provide you with a list. They could be biased they could not be. Show some proof with unbiased facts behind it that PC is better than Mac...or can you?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> All that google does is provide you with a list. They could be biased they could not be. Show some proof with unbiased facts behind it that PC is better than Mac...or can you?


Oh yes all of googles results are biased to PC lol. Like I said before. Use your back button. If a set of bench marks on this page won't do it for you goto the nova bench page and click the page for the most powerful systems. Let me guess that nova bench is biased to PC's lmfao. remember you isheep are like the liberals of the Computer world. Facts mean nothing to iSheep. It's all myth. Your google works just like mine. Search for your self.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Oh yes all of googles results are biased to PC lol. Like I said before. Use your back button. If a set of bench marks on this page won't do it for you goto the nova bench page and click the page for the most powerful systems. Let me guess that nova bench is biased to PC's lmfao. remember you isheep are like the liberals of the Computer world. Facts mean nothing to iSheep. It's all myth. Your google works just like mine. Search for your self.


Obviously you can't read, I said google provides you with a list, could be biased it could not be...


Google does not provide answers, they provide results. Benchmark has nothing to do with what I asked either. So you have installed custom components to your pc, vs. a basic mac, that is apples & oranges.

Take a basic PC vs. a basic mac and then post the results.
I'm not an iSheep as you say. If it is all a myth post up some proof. 
I don't even think your "answers" to your side of the argument are there, is that why you won't post answers? You are just babbling on with no answer, or proof...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> Obviously you can't read, I said google provides you with a list, could be biased it could not be...
> 
> Google does not provide answers, they provide results. Benchmark has nothing to do with what I asked either. So you have installed custom components to your pc, vs. a basic mac, that is apples & oranges.
> 
> Take a basic PC vs. a basic mac and then post the results.
> I'm not an iSheep as you say. If it is all a myth post up some proof.
> I don't even think your "answers" to your side of the argument are there, is that why you won't post answers? You are just babbling on with no answer, or proof...


Like I said do a google search. It's all I'm gonna do. Type in the same thing I do. As an example "do macs get viruses" "did apple invent the MP3 player" "do macs crash" etc etc pretty simple to do even for an isheep. 

We have already done a comparison with a Mac and PC. My system was 5 years old and mid range at the time. Vastly lower spec than macs made now yet my system had no problem running with the new Mac. As I said goto performance sites and check for your self. You don't buy a Mac if you want a performance machine. Again again again again again again this has all been gone through on the previous posts. I don't get why you want to go over it all again. But one more time a $2000 PC will wipe the floor with a $2000 Mac. Apple are the BOSE of the computer world.

Even a Alienware system is faster and Better than a mac and cheaper. That's not a good thing.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> *Like I said do a google search. It's all I'm gonna do. Type in the same thing I do. As an example "do macs get viruses" "did apple invent the MP3 player" "do macs crash" etc etc pretty simple to do even for an isheep. *
> 
> We have already done a comparison with a Mac and PC. My system was 5 years old and mid range at the time. Vastly lower spec than macs made now yet my system had no problem running with the new Mac. As I said goto performance sites and check for your self. You don't buy a Mac if you want a performance machine. Again again again again again again this has all been gone through on the previous posts. I don't get why you want to go over it all again. But one more time a $2000 PC will wipe the floor with a $2000 Mac. Apple are the BOSE of the computer world.
> 
> Even a Alienware system is faster and Better than a mac and cheaper. That's not a good thing.


Of coarse they can get viruses and crash etc. they are computers. The question is where is your proof that PC is better. System check between you and someone else online is not proof. You claim you are running one system but could very well be lying. So how is that a controlled test, which btw, scientists use controlled testing to prove/disprove things all of the time...you won't win, my logic is undeniable...show some PROOF!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> Of coarse they can get viruses and crash etc. they are computers. The question is where is your proof that PC is better. System check between you and someone else online is not proof. You claim you are running one system but could very well be lying. So how is that a controlled test, which btw, scientists use controlled testing to prove/disprove things all of the time...you won't win, my logic is undeniable...show some PROOF!


Of course I'm using 3 systems and I am hacking their servers to make it look like my system is really just one system. I may have time to bust the isheep myths but I ain't got time to hack people's systems or run multiple systems to try and make my PC look more powerful than a Mac. But with your isheep logic that's what you think lol.

Or look at it this way. I have no problem buying the best I can. I have spent $5000+ on systems before and they were very nice bits of kit. If Apple did make good systems at $2000 I would jump on one. But they don't so that's why I don't own one. I have zero reason to run a Apple system because I can run OSX on my PC just like Mac users can run windows on a Mac. Didn't like OSX either so in back with windows full time. There's a reason they have a tiny share of the PC market. It's because most people know better than to waste money in a Mac.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Of course I'm using 3 systems and I am hacking their servers to make it look like my system is really just one system. I may have time to bust the isheep myths but I ain't got time to hack people's systems or run multiple systems to try and make my PC look more powerful than a Mac. But with your isheep logic that's what you think lol.



You know that is what you are doing! :laughing:

I still want proof, stop dancing around it...:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> You know that is what you are doing! :laughing:
> 
> I still want proof, stop dancing around it...:whistling


I could do 100 benchmarks but you won't have it still. There's nothing a Mac can do that makes me want to pay double what it costs for their systems. The same reason I won't buy a Alienware system is the same reason I won't by a Mac. Your paying for the name. Of course the Alienware systems blow the Macs away but at a large cost but still cheaper than most macs.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> *I could do 100 benchmarks but you won't have it still.* There's nothing a Mac can do that makes me want to pay double what it costs for their systems. The same reason I won't buy a Alienware system is the same reason I won't by a Mac. Your paying for the name. Of course the Alienware systems blow the Macs away but at a large cost but still cheaper than most macs.


You are still at apples vs. oranges. Benchmark doesn't mean chit. Controlled testing. Site some proof, you continually dance around the matter instead of showing proof that one is better than the other...


----------



## RobertCDF

Please post non biased facts that prove Mac is better...


----------



## CScalf

RobertCDF said:


> Please post non biased facts that prove Mac is better...


Personally I don't care, it just like stirring the pot, it's fun...I have a PC :laughing:


I don't own anything apple:laughing:


----------



## Cole

Added a Poll to the thread!


----------



## CScalf

Cole said:


> Added a Poll to the thread!


You realize that by adding the poll you just took this from a 14 page argument to a 36 page argument right?:laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete

CScalf said:


> You realize that by adding the poll you just took this from a 14 page argument to a 36 page argument right?:laughing:


Haha


----------



## RobertCDF

Cole said:


> Added a Poll to the thread!


Time to make a few new fake accounts...


----------



## CScalf

RobertCDF said:


> Time to make a few new fake accounts...


No cheating...:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

RobertCDF said:


> Time to make a few new fake accounts...


I already know what's gonna win. Not sure what it's gonna prove as there's 10 PC's to every Mac. 

I might hack the results :laughing:


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> I already know what's gonna win. Not sure what it's gonna prove as there's 10 PC's to every Mac.
> 
> I might hack the results :laughing:


There is also 10 hacks to every reputable contractor...same scenario?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> There is also 10 hacks to every reputable contractor...same scenario?:whistling:laughing:


Can you back up them claims with some proof?


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Can you back up them claims with some proof?


Sadly, I can't. How can you track a hack if they have no license, insurance, published phone number, and no physical address?:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> Sadly, I can't. How can you track a hack if they have no license, insurance, published phone number, and no physical address?:laughing:


I know loads of hacks with a license. License don't = quality work.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DeanV said:


> I am glad I have not jail broken anything. Seems like those problems are more common if jailbroken.


Whats a jailbreak got to do with my phone wiping :blink: Again more myths from people who have no clue what they are talking about. 

Just so your aware a new install of a OS wipes even jailbreaks. I manged to get some of the stuff back i lost thanks to packagebackup which is a jailbreak device. Without that i would have lost a lot more.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> The difference is my computer only shows what i type and not some word it thinks is better in my sentence.


After reading some of your sentences I would say the device is right in making the assumption that you need help:whistling


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Whats a jailbreak got to do with my phone wiping :blink: Again more myths from people who have no clue what they are talking about.
> 
> Just so your aware a new install of a OS wipes even jailbreaks. I manged to get some of the stuff back i lost thanks to packagebackup which is a jailbreak device. Without that i would have lost a lot more.


Just like with a tool, if you don't know how to use it properly it won't work like it is supposed to...maybe that's your real issue with Macs? You don't know how to use them?:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> i'm sure if you were typing whilst auto CORRECT wouldn't make it whislt just sayin'....but I forgot, you are master of all things electronic


Right you understand how auto correct works as it seems not. Even if i spell it wrong it auto corrects. So even if i did spell the word wrong its meant to spell it correctly. Auto correct is great for phones because you never hit the right buttons but sometimes it just makes up words. sometimes pretty bad words.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> *Right you understand how auto correct works as it seems not*. Even if i spell it wrong it auto corrects. So even if i did spell the word wrong its meant to spell it correctly. Auto correct is great for phones because you never hit the right buttons but sometimes it just makes up words. sometimes pretty bad words.


The bold doesn't even make sense.

maybe you weren't really on the device and you were on your PC? :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> The bold doesn't even make sense.
> 
> maybe you weren't really on the device and you were on your PC? :laughing:


Well it's impossible to do on me PC with Chrome because it highlights the bad spelling to warn you. Then you right click and pick the correct word. Guess you don't use Chrome either.


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Well it's impossible to do on me PC with Chrome because it highlights the bad spelling to warn you. Then you right click and pick the correct word. Guess you don't use Chrome either.


Nope, don't use chrome. Maybe you thought it was really spelled whislt and didn't have chrome change it for you?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CScalf said:


> Nope, don't use chrome. Maybe you thought it was really spelled whislt and didn't have chrome change it for you?


Was you here watching me :blink:


----------



## CScalf

BCConstruction said:


> Was you here watching me :blink:


That's not a concern you should have:shuriken:


----------



## redwood

Just checking to see if Novebench shows up.

<a href="http://novabench.com/view/396576"><img src="http://novabench.com/image/396576.png" alt="NovaBench Score" border="0" /></a>

This is a $ 900 year old stock Dell computer

/7/2013 11:14:44 PM

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium

Intel Core i72600 3.40GHz @ 3401 MHz

Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
*
12271 MB System RAM (Score: 219)
*
- RAM Speed: 11890 MB/s
*
CPU Tests (Score: 747)
*
- Floating Point Operations/Second: 205452392

- Integer Operations/Second: 836808944

- MD5 Hashes Generated/Second: 1167830
*
Graphics Tests (Score: 635)
*
- 3D Frames Per Second: 1711
*
Hardware Tests (Score: 84)
*
- Primary Partition Capacity: 1385 GB

- Drive Write Speed: 168 MB/s
*
NovaBench Score: 1685
*


----------



## Dmitry

Guys, what are you fighting about?

For people who take time to build their computer and who know the characteristics( Ram, SSD, Processor, motherboard etc) PC is the better choice.

For those, who don't know much about the technology and are not much into this staff anyway and just want to use the thing Apple I'd good enough and user friendly.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dmitry said:


> Guys, what are you fighting about?
> 
> For people who take time to build their computer and who know the characteristics( Ram, SSD, Processor, motherboard etc) PC is the better choice.
> 
> For those, who don't know much about the technology and are not much into this staff anyway and just want to use the thing Apple I'd good enough and user friendly.
> 
> I, myself is on the border of those two types, but I build my PC and use the cracked window because I like the freedom of downloading about anything for free, I mean ANYTHING and for FREE and it will be compatible.
> Soft, Games, movies you name it.


Do you do work for free? If not then why expect people to make software you use for free. That's stealing by the way. I can get any app made for free but I buy them. I also pay for my music and software because someone some where had to work to make that software.


----------



## Dmitry

Anti-Copyright.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Dmitry said:


> I agree, but we regular people get screwed over in a lot of things and get charged for a lot of stuff we shouldn't be, so that's how I kick back. The movie stars and musicians still have money to buy diamonds for their dogs and own private jets, so I don't see them hurting.
> 
> I think the middle class should be given a break and I am giving one myself


Bottom line...your stealing

If Hollywood types lived in cardboard boxes would you then pay? 

Remember next time someone tries to not pay your bill it's okay because you probably have more then them and someone screwed them too...so this is their little kickback.


----------



## RobertCDF

Chris Johnson said:


> Bottom line...your stealing
> 
> If Hollywood types lived in cardboard boxes would you then pay?
> 
> Remember next time someone tries to not pay your bill it's okay because you probably have more then them and someone screwed them too...so this is their little kickback.


I'm with you 100% on this. 

Do unto others as you'd have them do unto you...


----------



## Dmitry

Chris Johnson said:


> Bottom line...your stealing
> 
> If Hollywood types lived in cardboard boxes would you then pay?
> 
> Remember next time someone tries to not pay your bill it's okay because you probably have more then them and someone screwed them too...so this is their little kickback.


I could probably agree with you but on the other hand I don't hack into any websites and just steal stuff, people share it with me and there are good and ,I admit, bad sides of this coin, that's how the cyber world is today the accessibility of info is the engine of the today's world.

I could go into different details, both on Apple and PC enslaving their users but those who know know, like if you buy Windows Vista they make you renew the soft and you don't just pay once and own it you'll keep on paying, the storage scheme of Apple and so on.

I do support the musicians who are not promoted by Music channels or have rich connections by buying their songs, same with some movies and some soft( have to admit pretty rare occasion for me)

Other than that both PC and Apple sell their products to me, I've had the Iphone pretty much since it came out, I buy some hardware for my PC occasionaly, I pay taxes and ****load of insurances just so that I could do my work so I wouldn't be dramatizing it too much, programmers are doing good, movie stars and musicians are living good fabulous lives... so cheer up )


----------



## Chris Johnson

Yes they are living a good life, but you think you have some entitlement to steal what they have worked for because they live the good life and shouldn't have more then their fair share. Who are you to say they have enough?

All of us business owners enjoy the riches of our projects, some earn it with their hands, others with their brains. This includes you too. We all pay taxes and insurances, some more than others, it's all relative to the size of our operations. Bottom line, if you want a piece of software, music, program, etc. if you can't afford it, save up and buy it, don't steal it. 

I'm guessing 1 in 1000 musicians make it, it's probably a lower statistic than that. What I can tell you is the one who makes it...ate a lot of kraft dinner before he made it, and to maintain it is no easy chore either...I've seen every penny earned dumped into recording sessions, mastering, labels, etc. 

Oh, and I am cheered up. Those who know me know I am a happy camper...you however are a thief.


----------



## Dmitry

Chris Johnson said:


> Oh, and I am cheered up. Those who know me know I am a happy camper...you however are a thief.


You are most likely a thief too if you read what the copyrighters want and/or already enforce. Why don't you read on it before you pass the judgement, stuff like Berne convention, on how search engines work, economic arguments etc etc.

There's far more into it that you might think in terms of what's good and what's bad for commonwealth of the people. Read some things on Anti-copyright just to get some perspective, before you call somebody a thief.


----------



## RobertCDF

Dmitry said:


> I could probably agree with you but on the other hand I don't hack into any websites and just steal stuff, people share it with me and there are good and ,I admit, bad sides of this coin, that's how the cyber world is today the accessibility of info is the engine of the today's world.
> 
> I could go into different details, both on Apple and PC enslaving their users but those who know know, like if you buy Windows Vista they make you renew the soft and you don't just pay once and own it you'll keep on paying, the storage scheme of Apple and so on.
> 
> I do support the musicians who are not promoted by Music channels or have rich connections by buying their songs, same with some movies and some soft( have to admit pretty rare occasion for me)
> 
> Other than that both PC and Apple sell their products to me, I've had the Iphone pretty much since it came out, I buy some hardware for my PC occasionaly, I pay taxes and ****load of insurances just so that I could do my work so I wouldn't be dramatizing it too much, programmers are doing good, movie stars and musicians are living good fabulous lives... so cheer up )


The homeless guy who steals your drills out of the back of your pickup sees it as no different than you do stealing songs. As long as you're cool with poorer stealing from you then I guess it's ok.


----------



## aptpupil

There's some subtlety that's missing from this argument. A drill bit is a real item that is finite. A digital copy of something, anything, can be replicated infinitely without any cost. So, it may be stealing, but it's not the same as stealing tools from the back of a guy's truck.

The other thing is that not all musicians are U2 and not all people involved with making movies are Steven Spielberg. There are a lot of little people along the way who are being harmed by internet piracy. I know because I've seen a lot of friends in the music industry who have lost their jobs as sales reps.

There's also something to be said about the copyrighting laws and how they have changed over time. It's gone too far in my opinion. For more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_Term_Extension_Act

Oh, btw: PC is the right answer. :jester:


----------

